# Download:  - Crysis: Die Crysis-Demo ist da!



## System (26. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,618948


----------



## XIII13 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ah, nach 9 Stunden Metroid Prime ein schöner stundenlanger Download. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen vernünftig funktionierenden Downloadlink. 32 Stunden sind doch ein wenig viel.

PS: Leute, kauft euch ne wii.


----------



## BrokenGlass (26. Oktober 2007)

oh gott alles voll xD war auch zuerwarten


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*4*

wenn ich Crysis von der bin64 Version starten will kommt ein problem mit der side by Side Konfiguration :-?

Wosn des :-??

also unter 32 lüppts mal 

Gr€€tz




			
				XIII13 am 26.10.2007 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, nach 9 Stunden Metroid Prime ein schöner stundenlanger Download. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen vernünftig funktionierenden Downloadlink. 32 Stunden sind doch ein wenig viel.
> 
> PS: Leute, kauft euch ne wii.




probier mal den 

http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe

da hatte ich vor ner knappen 3/4h noch 1.3 MB/s


----------



## Blazzee (27. Oktober 2007)

lol, ich habe glück gehabt, lade mit 400 kb/s. wenn ich fertig bin, dann hat mein download 1 st. und 15 min gedauert. habe glück gehabt, den link aus zufall gesehen zu haben. freue mich schon übelst darauf. *freu* *freu* *freu*


----------



## HanFred (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				BrokenGlass am 26.10.2007 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott alles voll xD war auch zuerwarten


mal gucken wie der torrent tut.


----------



## Alf1507 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Wahnsinn, der gamedemos link funktioniert bei mir jetzt schon nicht mehr. Kann es sein das da die Server schon zusammengebrochen sind?    Ich hab mir ja echt schon gedacht das es fast unmöglich sein wird in nächster Zeit and die Demo ran zu kommen.


----------



## dadasupreme (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

bohr glück gehabt!!!war einer er ersten DANK meinem kumpel blaazee !!!habe erst 26% scheiß dsl 2000!!! aber freu mich mfgt


----------



## dadasupreme (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

andere frage!!!juckt mich mal so!!!wieso gibs die demo hier und nicht auf der offiziellen seite) bitte um anwort!!! mfg


----------



## koppycan (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

noch 50 min *freu*


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				dadasupreme am 27.10.2007 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> andere frage!!!juckt mich mal so!!!wieso gibs die demo hier und nicht auf der offiziellen seite) bitte um anwort!!! mfg




weil die Offiziellen längst schlafen   

mein link weiter unten soll ein Offizieller sein, is vielleicht geleakt worden   

Gr€€tz


----------



## Jimbo1985 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Voll arg Leute!!!
Keine Wunder das nix mehr geht,denkt mal wieviel Leute jetzt am Pc sitzen und Crysis ziehen


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				Brummbaer am 27.10.2007 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> probier mal den
> 
> http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe
> 
> da hatte ich vor ner knappen 3/4h noch 1.3 MB/s


lol, ich zieh mit 1,8MB/s, also Fullspeed. Noch 17 Minuten und die Ruckelpartie kann beginnen.


----------



## Trashman76 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

ich saug mit ca.40KB/sec. in nur 10std. bin ich dann fertig! LÖL


----------



## chicoO (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Metroid Prime ist schon draußen? War in den letzten Tagen so beschäftigt, dass ichs garnicht mitbekommen habe. Werd morgen mal ins Regal greifen  

Lade fullspeed mit 2000er


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				Onlinestate am 27.10.2007 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Brummbaer am 27.10.2007 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo mehr als 1.3 Megabyte packt meine leitung leider nich 

und beim ersten anspielen ruckelt mal nix oder nich viel

Details auf High 1680x1050, hab aber gerade mal en paar min gezoggt 

Gr€€tz


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Ziehe mit 692 KB/sec...sind alle schon im Bettchen?   

Nachdem ich auch ordentlich durchgehypt wurde, will ich das "Grafikwunder" endlich sehen...  

...vor allem nach der COD 4 Demo...da war die Kinnlade auf der Teppichkante...


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

also für mich muss das spiel auch spielerisch was dolles bieten...schön aussehen wirds sowieso nicht auf meiner alten kiste! 

und mit 1000er dsl werd ich auch erst morgen nachm frühstück schauen können ob es überhaupt funktioniert...


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 27.10.2007 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> also für mich muss das spiel auch spielerisch was dolles bieten...schön aussehen wirds sowieso nicht auf meiner alten kiste!
> 
> ...bin ich dabei...gameplay ist das A und O...ne Grafikdemo is zu wenig :-o


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Details auf High 1680x1050, hab aber gerade mal en paar min gezoggt 


Was für ein Sys hasste den?


----------



## Alf1507 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Juchhuu, bei mir rennt dir DL grad mit 1300 kb/s. In knapp 15 Minuten kann die Ruckelorgie los gehen.


----------



## Belgium (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

BÖh, na super, keine der Server sind irgendwie erreichbar ...


----------



## dadasupreme (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

ob ich das spiel spielen kann mit 5600+ am2 geforce 7900GS 512 2 gig mit 800mhz etc???nur JA oder NEIN!!!ssz mfg


----------



## chicoO (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

JA, ich denke schon. Wahrscheinlich aber nur auf low details.


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				dadasupreme am 27.10.2007 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ob ich das spiel spielen kann mit 5600+ am2 geforce 7900GS 512 2 gig mit 800mhz etc???nur JA oder NEIN!!!ssz mfg




JEIN   

Anlaufen wird es sicher...


----------



## Bal0o (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

ich geb euch in ein paar minutne nen super link aber zuerst lad ich noch mit 1,5 mb/s runter


----------



## dadasupreme (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

hmmm mehr gibt das geld nicht !!!danke bin voll juckig auf das spiel !!!viel erfolg


----------



## bernder (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				dadasupreme am 27.10.2007 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ob ich das spiel spielen kann mit 5600+ am2 geforce 7900GS 512 2 gig mit 800mhz etc???nur JA oder NEIN!!!ssz mfg


 
nur der Praxistest wird dir wirklich sagen können wie das Spiel laufen wird.

Mal so ne andere Frage. Darf Pc-Games überhaupt die Demo auf ihre DVD bringen (16er Edition). Mir ist das zwar egal aber irgendwie fänd ich das schon lustig.... chichichi


----------



## chicoO (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

@ bitchinheat:
Ich hab ungefähr die gleiche Config, bis auf den RAM, ich hab nur einen 1GB Riegel+X1950Pro und bei mir lief die MP Beta auf middle details rundum flüssig. Dann wird die SP bei ihm auf low details sicher nicht ruckeln - oder doch?

@ BaloO:
Es gibt schon 2 links, wo man noch mit fullspeed laden kann.


----------



## Belgium (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Wow dat Worthplaying dauert knapp 11 Stunden, knapp 27kb/sec


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Kann jetzt jemand mal was zu Peformance sagen?

Bittö

 Ihr zockt doch schon...


----------



## F-X-G (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

läuft... zwar nich auf high...
ab na 6800gt und 2.8ghz intel p4 läufts auf minimum flüssig (minimalvoraussetzungen)

also offiziell ist der download erst ab 13.00 gmt +1.00
naja mit dsl lite bin ich auch wohl erst dann fertig


----------



## dadasupreme (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

hmm ich freu mich wenn ich es überhaupt spielen kann!!!wenn nicht muss ih wohl aber übel übertakten!!!^^mehr geht halt nicht wenn das geld fehlt!!! noch ne stunde -.-


----------



## nUk3 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

   
na dann gut nacht! 
nicht mal minimum erreicht, und mein pc is nich mal n jahr alt...


----------



## Bal0o (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

@chico0, aber 3 sind besser ^^ wahrscheinlich ist das eh einer den du (ihr) schon kennt. Saugt auf jeden fall mit fullspeed.

Ich wünsch uns allen auf jeden fall viel spass mit der demo


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				F-X-G am 27.10.2007 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> läuft... zwar nich auf high...
> ab na 6800gt und 2.8ghz intel p4 läufts auf minimum flüssig (minimalvoraussetzungen)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## F-X-G (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				nUk3 am 27.10.2007 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann gut nacht!
> nicht mal minimum erreicht, und mein pc is nich mal n jahr alt...


hat mich auch geschockt... aber wie crytek sagte ist es so optimiert das es auf high end systemen von vor 3 jahren läuft... musste meine 6600gt auch austauschen


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

weis jemand wo man mit fillspeed laden kann??


----------



## gandalf68 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Nunja, ich saug grad mit 1290kb/sek. Konstand. Nun muss ich eine halbe Stunde warten.... mühsam... 

Gruss und Viel Spass beim Suchen einer schnellen Leitung


----------



## Gerry (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Cool, da hat sich der Gang an den PC doch noch gelohnt. 

Die Server bei exp.de sind schon alle überlastet.

Bei gamedemos war noch einer frei, aber dort steht: 
"Hinweise: Downloadmanager werden nicht funktionieren !
Der Downloadlink ist nur einmal funktionsfähig !"
Ist damit die Wiederaufnahme gemeint oder "nur" das parallel ziehen?
Bei DSL Light ist mir das Risiko zu hoch.

Da setze ich lieber auf den EA-Server. Danke für den Tipp, BB. 

44,5 KB/s -11,5h - wie ich mein DSL6000 vermisse


----------



## gandalf68 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

AMD 6000+
SLI 8800 GTS

Sollte reichen oder ?


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

So.... noch 7 Min. *hechel*

Jetzt werde ich doch langsam etwas porös...  

Werde mal was zur Peformance posten wenn' s dann funzt...


----------



## Bal0o (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

also hier der versprochen fullspeed mirror, viel spass beim zoggen

http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe

thx @gulli


----------



## gandalf68 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Schon 45 prozent

noch 15 min bis zum Installieren....
lechtz.... 

immer noch 1250kb/sek 

ich liebe cable 10000


----------



## coxynator (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

puh noch 4 stunden bei 100kbs zache sch***e
wenigstens nen slot gekriegt das zählt jetzt


----------



## killer36 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				Bal0o am 27.10.2007 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> also hier der versprochen fullspeed mirror, viel spass beim zoggen
> 
> http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe
> 
> thx @gulli



auf der seite habe ich schon um 23 uhr gedownloadet und fullspeed auf keinen fall


----------



## mikeLuft (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

danke für den mirror


----------



## Killua86 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

1,2 MB/S von filefront


----------



## Bal0o (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

naja ich hab gerade mit full gezoggen

bin am extrahieren  sooo gespannt


----------



## gandalf68 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

ist ja hammer der link

hab jetzt wieder 1300kb/sek

58 prozent noch 8 min



http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

*Installing* 

*Luftanhalt*


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				bitchinheat am 27.10.2007 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Details auf High 1680x1050, hab aber gerade mal en paar min gezoggt
> 
> 
> Was für ein Sys hasste den?




E6600
4 Gig RAM
8800 GTS 640
Vista Ultimate 64 bit.

alles auf High , mal nur AA auf 2x , erstmal so guggn, dann mal rumspielen , den neuen Beta treiber noch nich drauf.

Very High wäre aber schöner, kann ich aber knicken mit meiner Kiste 

GR€€tz


----------



## Belgium (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Ja Filefronts rulez, leider muss ich gleich pennen gehn, weil um 6h00  aufstehn


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Very High wäre aber schöner, kann ich aber knicken mit meiner Kiste 

...upps....dabei ist das doch eine schönes Sys,,,


----------



## gandalf68 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

werds auch gleich installieren

AMD 6000+

nvidia 8800GTS 320RAM -->mal 2 -SLI-

ich freu mich


----------



## bernder (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				bitchinheat am 27.10.2007 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Very High wäre aber schöner, kann ich aber knicken mit meiner Kiste
> 
> ...upps....dabei ist das doch eine schönes Sys,,,



Wie siehts eigentlich mit Crossfire und SLi unterstützung aus? Habe zwar schon irgendwo mal gelesen, dass Crysis davon stark profitieren soll aber gibts da spezielle Benchmarks oder ist einer hier der das schon mal in der Praxis probiert hat?

DAnk mfg Bernder


----------



## gandalf68 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Also Gute Nacht dann ... 
Geh jetzt Crysis zocken...


----------



## chicoO (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				bernder am 27.10.2007 01:04 schrieb:
			
		

> bitchinheat am 27.10.2007 00:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit wann hängt das vom Spiel ab?
Solange das Spiel nicht besonders CPU-lastig bzw. verhältnismäßig nicht viel Grafikleistung beansprucht, profitiert davon JEDES Spiel. Klar, Crysis braucht einen starken Prozessor UND eine gute Grafikkarte. Aber von SLI bzw. Crossfire wird das Game mit Sicherheit mehr profitieren als bei einem Upgrade von einem Intel Core 2 Duo auf einen Quad Prozessor.


----------



## bernder (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				chicoO am 27.10.2007 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann hängt das vom Spiel ab?
> Solange das Spiel nicht besonders CPU-lastig bzw. verhältnismäßig nicht viel Grafikleistung beansprucht, profitiert davon JEDES Spiel. Klar, Crysis braucht einen starken Prozessor UND eine gute Grafikkarte. Aber von SLI bzw. Crossfire wird das Game mit Sicherheit mehr profitieren als bei einem Upgrade von einem Intel Core 2 Duo auf einen Quad Prozessor.




Ich meinte ob das Spiel davon mehr profitiert als andere weil z.B. "besser" optimiert etc. .

-besser optimiert- <-- kann man das so sagen?


----------



## chicoO (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

ahh, verstehe. 
Kommt drauf an, welche Spiele du im Gegenzug nennst. Mehr kann ich dir so auch nich sagen. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass Nvidia bzw. Crytek SLI sicher mit in ihre Optimierungen einberechnet haben. Schließlich ist das bei so einem Leistungsgierigen Spiel später einmal nötig, um es bei hoher Performance und gleichzeitig sehr hohen Detaileinstellungen, highest AA etc. zu spielen.


----------



## BrokenGlass (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

so werd das game dann mal anzockn bin eigentlich recht zuversichtlich das das game auf meiner alten kiste laufen wird. Da selbst Bioshock auf meinem rechner läuft was ich von der grafik erst bezweifelte denk ich mir das Crysis mir da keinen strich durch die rechnung macht  
Also dann viel spaß bei dem game wünsch ich euch ^^


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (27. Oktober 2007)

*...*

Ich versuch das einfach ma mit meinen Krüppelsystem ~~

P4 - 3,4 Ghz
Nvidia 6600GT
1GB Ram X_x

Früher war das mal "top" ...


----------



## Nexus76 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Sauge gerade mit 1845 KB/s, 12 min ist es dann soweit!

Mal schauen was meine kiste so hergibt


----------



## chicoO (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

oO Ich bekomm ne Krise,
schon bei 70% und da wird auf einmal meine WLAN-Connection unterbrochen. Warum auch immer, bin gerade recht geladen ^^'


----------



## Andiblau (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe  wer nicht warten kann. Habe da mit 3mb/s gezogen. Scheint der offizielle zu sein.


----------



## stefanmax (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

.......danke PC Games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auron555 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Hab die Demo mal gespielt.

Ich muss sagen, so ne schlechte Perfomance hab ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch net gesehn.

Auf 1280 mit very High kann mans vergessen über 10 Frames geht net, auf 1024 sinds dann immerhin 13.

Auf High (1280) isses meiner Meinung nach auch unspielbar, vorallem wenn Rauch auftritt, oder man gerade ein Schusswechsel hat.

Auf Medum läufts gut, aber das kanns echt net sein...

Auf DX9 (einfahc bei der Verknüpfung -dx9 machen) läufts auf High halbwegs flüssig (auch auf 1280). Aber bei dieser roten Fackel am Anfang, un an paar andren Stellen ruckelt selbst das...

EDIT: Beta-Treiber is installiert, aber das ders net bringt, wusste ich von vorne herein...

EDIT2: Innem andren Forum hat wer auf 1024 (ohne aa natürlich) Very High gespielt, mit ner 8800gtx, un hatte alser so halb aufen Stein geguckt hat 23 Frames gehabt...


Mein System: AMD X2 5200+
2048 DDR2-800
Geforce 8800GTS
Samsung Sata2 250GB & 400gb


----------



## myPG-Bucky (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

www.my-pgaming.de <<< 3 Mirrors!!
kann gern in die Liste aufgenommen werden!


----------



## bitchinheat (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

So bin jetzt auch von meinem Inselausflug zurück....

Wie versprochen, war kurz zur Performance.

Läuft auf 1280 x 960, alles very high, bis auf AA...(nur 4x) flüssig.

Bei AA 16-fach geht er ordentlich in die Knie...vor allem bei den Cut-Scenes...

Die Grafik ist wirklich BRACHIAL!!! Kann man anders gar net sagen....   

Spielerisch kann ich noch nicht viel sagen.

Mein Sys

Q6600 (kein OC)
4 Gig DDR-2 Patriots 800 Mhz
8800 GTX
Vista Ultimate 64-bit.

So nach dem ich mich kurz angefeuchtet habe, gehts ab ins Bettchen...

Viel Spass noch beim Zocken


----------



## mikeLuft (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

wlan is auch so ne verarsche.


----------



## CorradoG60 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Habs auch Mal angespielt, für mich die absolute Enttäuschung. Grafisch haut mich da nichts um.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass wohl erst die nächste Grafikkartengeneration notwendig ist um hier auch nur annähernd ordentlich spielen zu können.

Fazit für mich: Viel Werbung für ein DX10 Spiel, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## BrokenGlass (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Soo habs kurz mal angezockt und ich bin doch ganz schön erstaunt was meine alte kiste so alles drauf hat   
Mein System:

AMD Athlon 64 Processor
3000+ 2,08GHz
1GBRam
Sapphire Radeon X1600Pro
mit 256MBRam

am anfang dachte ich mir erst "ah nein stoppel" also einfach mal schnell alles übersprungen.
Tja ab da an lief alles flüssig hab in der 
Grafik-Option geguckt war erstmal alles auf niedrig eingestellt aber da es naja nicht 
soo gut aussah hab ich mir halt gedacht pack ich mal alles auf mittel 
( kann man ja mal aufprobieren )
Und siehe da selbst das läuft flüssig 
bis auf 1-2 ruckler läuft echt alles wunderbar


----------



## XIII13 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

So ich probiers jetzt auch mal aus. Aber viel erwarte ich mir hier nicht. Grafikwunder schön und gut... aber ein schönes Spiel machen nciht alleine die Polygone oder die Shader aus. Für mich geht es auch darum, wie alles zusammenpasst, ob es besonders aussieht. Auf so eine Art und Weise gefällt mir die Grafik von Metroid Prime 3 schon besser als die von CoD4, CoH oder vielleicht auch Unreal Tournament 3.
Aber am PC gehört das halt dazu. Bei Konsolen ist es anders. Finde ich zumindest, für mich ist sowieso Wii die einzige Next-Gen-Konsole.

btw: Ich will gar nciht wissen, was da gerade in der EULA steht.

Dann mal gute Nacht.


----------



## Bal0o (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

kann alles auf very high bis auf shader (high), dann läuft es hammer,  die 64 bit version klappt gar nicht, schmiert immer ab


----------



## ahlm2k (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				BrokenGlass am 27.10.2007 02:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Soo habs kurz mal angezockt und ich bin doch ganz schön erstaunt was meine alte kiste so alles drauf hat
> Mein System:
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 Processor
> ...




Hallo,

mir gehts ähnlich...hab alles auf high gehabt außer die schatten,sieht wirklich gut aus,...1280iger auflösung... mein system e4300,8800gts 640,3gb ram,xp...scheint mir als würd noch n bisschen was gehen..aber selbst bei explosionen /jeep fahrt alles fein bisher...sehr gut,ich bin happy  

lg


----------



## Bal0o (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

jetzt will die demo nicht mehr, stürzt andauernd ab


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				BrokenGlass am 27.10.2007 02:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Soo habs kurz mal angezockt und ich bin doch ganz schön erstaunt was meine alte kiste so alles drauf hat
> Mein System:
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 Processor
> ...



du machst mir mut    da dein rechner ja noch ein wenig schwächer ist als meiner, bin ich mal gespannt wie das morgen früh wird!


----------



## GorrestFump (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ja geil, da kommst vom saufen heim und die Demos-Server sind online! GEILO!

Ich zieh momentan mit maximum Speed (bei ner 384Kbit leitung) und kann's dann morgen zocken. - wunderbar.

Bei gelegenheit werde ich meinen  "Wird mit ner 8800GTX voll ausgefahren nicht flüssig laufen" -  post zitieren, damit ihr mir endlich glaubt dass Crysis für die nächste Generation bestimmt ist..."


----------



## XIII13 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Hm. Hab die Demo jetzt größtenteils gespielt.
Auf Mittel läuft es bei mir mit einigen Rucklern, sieht dafür aber auch an einigen Stellen schon häßlich aus. Scheint sonst schön zu sein, noch besser als Far Cry. Aber so? Für mich gibt es genug andere gute Spiele. Vielleicht nach dem nächsten Aufrüsten.

Athlon 64 4000+ (OC)
Geforce 8800 GTS 320mb
2 GB Ram

@BrokenGlass: Wie zur Hölle kriegst du das hin???


----------



## chips7 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ich bin irgendwie nach der Multiplayer Beta doch sehr enttäuscht. Da konnte ich auf High selbst in meiner Standart 1900er Auflösung spielen, ohne dass es grossartig geruckelt hat. Mit der Singleplayer Demo läufts nicht mal auf 1600 und High Details annährend so flüssig wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab und das bei nem Highend Rechner und trotz neuer Beta Treiber (die eher wenig + gebracht haben).

E 6850 3GHz
N8800 Ultra
Asus P5N32-E SLI
4 GB Corsair DDR2-800 Ram

Klar sind die Auflösungen sehr hoch. Nur die Multiplayerbeta hat das alles anstandlos verkraftet. Die Singleplayer stottert schon beim Intro rum.


----------



## VetoAusprinzip (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				XIII13 am 27.10.2007 03:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Hab die Demo jetzt größtenteils gespielt.
> Auf Mittel läuft es bei mir mit einigen Rucklern, sieht dafür aber auch an einigen Stellen schon häßlich aus. Scheint sonst schön zu sein, noch besser als Far Cry. Aber so? Für mich gibt es genug andere gute Spiele. Vielleicht nach dem nächsten Aufrüsten.
> 
> Athlon 64 4000+ (OC)
> ...



Hmm bin ja mal gespannt  
Was ich wohl erwarten kann?  

Athlon64 2800+, 1gbRam, Mit der Schönen X1950GT (512Mb) von Xpertvision/Palit?

...saug mit 400kb...naja ist ja auch Spät


----------



## Alf1507 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				XIII13 am 27.10.2007 03:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Hab die Demo jetzt größtenteils gespielt.
> Auf Mittel läuft es bei mir mit einigen Rucklern, sieht dafür aber auch an einigen Stellen schon häßlich aus. Scheint sonst schön zu sein, noch besser als Far Cry. Aber so? Für mich gibt es genug andere gute Spiele. Vielleicht nach dem nächsten Aufrüsten.
> 
> Athlon 64 4000+ (OC)
> ...


Tja, manche Leute habe halt ein seltsames empfinden für ein flüssiges Spiel. Für mich ist Crysis jedenfalls gestorben. Im vergleich zu Far Cry sieht Crysis bei mir auf low übel aus und läuft absolut grottig. Da warte ich lieber auf den nächsten Unreal Engine 3 Titel. Das läuft dann wenigstens vernüftig und sieht geil aus. Was mich aber überrascht: ständig wird über EA hergezogen und jetzt wo endlich die Crysis Demo da ist interessiert's plötzlich scheinbar niemanden mehr das es ja von den "bösen" EA kommt. Seltsam, seltsam...


----------



## Organ (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Für alle die sie noch nicht haben noch DL-TIpp>>>

http://www.up2games.de/games.php/downloads/Demo/00000712654/5187/PC/Crysis_Crysis_Demo.html

und hier noch ne Seite mit fast allen Mirrors die online sind:

http://www.gamers-hq.net/mirror-liste/Crysis_Demo.html


----------



## existence456 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Kann mir ma einer sagen wo ich das sniper-scope finde ?


----------



## BrokenGlass (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

So habs mir nun einigermaßen so eingestellt das ich recht zufrieden damit bin ( grafikmäßig ).
Das game sieht meiner meinung nach selbst mit low details gut aus.

http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crysislowdetailsbrokengqo8.jpg
http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crysislowdetailsbrokengno0.jpg
http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crysislowdetailsbrokenghd5.jpg

Das einzige was ich auf "High" eingestellt habe ist:

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crysislowdetailsbrokengdl3.jpg

Plus die auflösung auch 1024*768:

http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crysislowdetailsbrokengxi4.jpg

Für mich reicht das vollkommen. Ok ich würde schon gerne alles auf
"High" einstellen  wer würde das schon nicht 
Aber damit bin ich auch zufrieden und wer spielt schon ein game
nur wegen der Grafik? Auf die Story kommt es an.
Wenn man nur auf die Grafik scharf wäre könnte man sich
gleich einfach in die mitte von der map stellen und sich
die gegend betrachten 

Ach und noch etwas...
In dem installverzeichniss von Crysis unter 
C:\blablablabla\crysis\Game\Config
sind cfg-datein 
(diff_bauer, diff-easy, diff-hard und diff-normal)
in denen kann man ich nenns mal das timing einstellen
indem sich euer anzug wiederaufläd 
Naja hoff ich hab in der sache nichts falsch gemacht
(nicht das jemand noch sauer auf mich ist  )

so das wars erstmal für mich ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ganz nett. Auf meinem C2D E6750 @3.2 GHz, 2 GB RAM und Radeon 1950XT läuft es auf Medium richtig schön flott - und sieht dabei doch schon um Etliches hübscher aus, als Far Cry auf "Very High" (sollte ja auch nicht anders sein).

High und Very High kann ich natürlich knicken; seine ganze Pracht wird Crysis wohl erst auf einer NVidia 9x, oder einer ATI 3000 entfalten können.

Bin aber noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir das Game kaufe - oder abwarte, bis die neuen Grafikkarten auf dem Markt sind - und das dauert bestimmt noch ein halbes Jahr...


----------



## McPalmer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Spassbremse am 27.10.2007 05:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nett. Auf meinem C2D E6750 @3.2 GHz, 2 GB RAM und Radeon 1950XT läuft es auf Medium richtig schön flott - und sieht dabei doch schon um Etliches hübscher aus, als Far Cry auf "Very High" (sollte ja auch nicht anders sein).
> 
> High und Very High kann ich natürlich knicken; seine ganze Pracht wird Crysis wohl erst auf einer NVidia 9x, oder einer ATI 3000 entfalten können.
> 
> Bin aber noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir das Game kaufe - oder abwarte, bis die neuen Grafikkarten auf dem Markt sind - und das dauert bestimmt noch ein halbes Jahr...


Also ...Fett ...habs grad angezockt.
Das Teil kommt mir ins Haus.
Habe selten sowas von ,so muss es sein , erlebt.Ehrlich


----------



## Ethaniel (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Grafik ist ganz nett, jetzt muss nur noch ein Spiel mit der Grafik und intelligenten Inhalt rauskommen


----------



## xkoy (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Lächerlich der ganze Hype darum,

ist ungefähr so wie wenn 1 Jahr lang nen Auto mit 2000 PS angepriesen wird, und am Ende kanns eh keiner geniessen, weil Ihm die Kohle fehlt...

Da spielt bitte mal die neue UT3 Demo, vollkommen flüssig alles auf HIGH, und DX10 kommt auch in der FULL ...

Die ganze Bild Hetzerei hier auf PCGames und andern Seiten sollte verboten werdn, da kauft man sich fürs letzte Geld die teuerste Hardware und am Ende muss ich mich mit lächerlichen 1280 abgeben... (UT 1920... ohne Ende geile Grafik)....

Lohnt das wirklich, hier kann kein Schwein wenigstens auf 1600 zocken... von AA  2,4 etc. mal ganz abgesehen... wo is dann der Sinn des SPiels und der tollen DX10 Effekte wenn sie eh keiner sieht ?? Da schau ich mir lieber die Screens weiter an.. da läuft ja HL2 heute noch geiler... selbst da konnt man Kisten werfen, was hier ja hoch gelobt wird... manman...


----------



## scaperer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

ich finde auch grafik is echt schön geworden aber das gameplay is irgendwie in der demo schon langweilig geworden deshalb wird Crysis von jedem wahrscheinlich nur angespielt und dann wieder weggelegt. Ich finds schade das Crytek ein game mit so ner guten grafik rausbringt aber dabei die ki der gegner oder das gameplay total vernachlässigt naja was solls war eh nich mehr zu erwarten.


----------



## FreaXter (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

also das spiel ist auf jedenfall mal gekauft. die story is cool und die grafik ist ja wohl der oberhammer. mit athlon x2 6000+ und geforce 8800 gts kann ich es auf 1280x1024 auf high so gerade eben spielen. wenn ich noch wüsste, wie man sich die fps anzeigen lassen könnte. die liegen wohl wirklich gerade so eben bei 21 fps ^^

aber das gameplay finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. ich mein, die ki sucht doch sogar nach einem, wenn man entdeckt wird  und es sind halt nun mal nordkoreanische soldaten. die sind vllt. nicht soo die elite truppen ^^

also ich bin von dem spiel begeistet. auch bei heftigen schusswechseln, wie sich der urwald total zerlegt und einem die blätter und pflanzen nur so um die ohren fliegen


----------



## IXS (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran, die Downloads per Torrent anzubieten.
PC Games hat es ja positiv vorgemacht. Nur, warum klappt das bei anderen Download-Seiten nicht...


----------



## HanFred (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				IXS am 27.10.2007 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran, die Downloads per Torrent anzubieten.
> PC Games hat es ja positiv vorgemacht. Nur, warum klappt das bei anderen Download-Seiten nicht...


es ist ein torrent im umlauf. musst ihn aber selber finden, ich habe eine etwas... zweifelhafte suchmaschine benutzt.  
ausserdem hatte dieser torrent diese nacht (natürlich) ein ultraschlechtes seeder/leecher - verhältnis.


----------



## Bjoerner (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Shader-Modell 3 Unterstützung... das sieht auch nicht besser aus und viele schauen in die Röhre weil ihre Karte das nicht kann. Enttäuschend!


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				FreaXter am 27.10.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> also das spiel ist auf jedenfall mal gekauft. die story is cool und die grafik ist ja wohl der oberhammer. mit athlon x2 6000+ und geforce 8800 gts kann ich es auf 1280x1024 auf high so gerade eben spielen. wenn ich noch wüsste, wie man sich die fps anzeigen lassen könnte. die liegen wohl wirklich gerade so eben bei 21 fps ^^
> 
> aber das gameplay finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. ich mein, die ki sucht doch sogar nach einem, wenn man entdeckt wird  und es sind halt nun mal nordkoreanische soldaten. die sind vllt. nicht soo die elite truppen ^^
> 
> also ich bin von dem spiel begeistet. auch bei heftigen schusswechseln, wie sich der urwald total zerlegt und einem die blätter und pflanzen nur so um die ohren fliegen




also mit Fraps könntest dir auch die Frames anzeigen lassen 

Bloss was sind frames, hab nun die Demo schon gut gezoggt auf 1680 Details high AA2x bzw 4x und war meines erachtens eigentlich flüssig.

Und was zeigt der Böse Fraps    14 FPS.

gerade mal kurz auf very high (schatten High) probiert , auf 1600 ruckelorgie auf 1280x1024 14 FPS.
Scheint ja zu reichen   

Frames is nich alles, liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.


Was mich eher interessiert, warum es nich in 64bit lüppt, bin aber von der Demo angetan und überzeugt, im gegensatz zu der kürzlich erschienen Juiced 2 Demo, die ja allein schon ne 100%ige Prozzauslastung verursachte   

Gr€€tz


----------



## WolverineX (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ja endlich mal wieder n Shooter den es sich zu spielen lohnt...
Zum Glück gehöre ich zu den Leuten die eher wert auf Gameplay als auf Graphik legen, in der hinsicht sind sogar C64 Spiele heute noch interessant und deswegen werde ich das zwar nich in voller Pracht erleben dürfen aber spielen kann ich´s trotzdem.


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr wegen der Grafik habt oO

Ich spiel zwar nie bzw selten Shooter aber Crysis macht Spass^^

Auch wenn alles auf Low ist mit 800x600 ^^

Ich spiels mit ca. 20-30 FPS (Gefühlt ich hab keine lust mit Fraps zu gucken xD)

es ist endlich mal ein Spiel das die Texturen nicht so zermatscht wie ein Gothic 3 und die Performance dann immernoch unterm Keller ist oO


----------



## fuse (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

mich interessiert am meisten wie ich die demo überhaupt zocken soll. bei mir hängt sich die gleich am anfang auf. nutze vista business 64


----------



## BassiSchwarz (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Hallo,

Ich habe eine kurze Frage zur Demo:
Kann man die sehr hohen Einstellungen nur unter DX10 sprich Vista auswählen?
Die Auswahlmöglichkeiten für sehr hoch sind bei mir nämlich grau hinterlegt.


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				BassiSchwarz am 27.10.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe eine kurze Frage zur Demo:
> Kann man die sehr hohen Einstellungen nur unter DX10 sprich Vista auswählen?
> Die Auswahlmöglichkeiten für sehr hoch sind bei mir nämlich grau hinterlegt.




jepp denke des gibts nur unter Dx10

kann alles auf very high stellen, bzw. manches manuell umstellen um noch was rauzukitzeln.

Werde sowieso mal im laufe des Tages die Demo in XP probieren, wie des so rüberkommt


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				fuse am 27.10.2007 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> mich interessiert am meisten wie ich die demo überhaupt zocken soll. bei mir hängt sich die gleich am anfang auf. nutze vista business 64




probierst du die exe im Bin 64 Ordner   

Wenn ja nimm mal die in der Bin 32, mit der läufts bei mir auch nur


Gr€€tz


----------



## Nexus76 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Bei mir gibbt es nur Grafikmatsch   

Beta-Treiber ist drauf sowie die Neuste DX-Version.

Laufen tut es einwandfrei nur erkennen kann ich nix!

Bin für alle lösungvorschläge dankbar.

Mfg Nex


----------



## killer36 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Hab mit meinem System  X2 3800+; X1950GT; 2GB rund 10-14 Fps alles auf HIGH.Egal da wird sich noch bei der Performance etwas tun bis zum Release.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Im höchsten Maße befriedigt gebe ich nun von mir, dass sich meine im Vorfeld getätigten Einschätzungen über den „Edel-Shooter des Jahrhunderts“ völlig bewahrheitet haben. *g*

Nach dem Starten der „echten“ Demo (die Beta klammere ich mal aus) war sogar die Resthoffnung verloren, dass mir das Spiel doch Spaß machen kann, und meine zynische, aggressive und bashende Anti-Crysis-Haltung im Vorfeld zu übertrieben inszeniert war. Dem war dann allerdings nicht so. Oder anders formuliert: Ich wollte der Demo im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten tatsächlich eine faire Chance geben. Das Spiel wirkt auf mich extrem seicht und technisch bezogen auf saubere Anpassbarkeit einfach unter aller Kanone. Wirklich gut läuft das Ding nur auf 1024x768 und minimalen Details, was optisch dann natürlich fast so schlimm aussieht wie Far Cry auf der Wii. Spielerisch würde ich das Gebotene maximal als „Verwässertes Far Cry goes Wild“ beschreiben wollen. Die Fähigkeiten haben zumindest mir keinen Spielwert vermitteln können, und die bisher gesehene Action ist bestenfalls normale Arcade auf geschöntem Niveau - ohne aber das „Niveau“ von CoD4 im positiven Sinne zu erreichen. Die Demo drängt mir den Eindruck auf, dass hier einfach etwas termingerecht fertig werden musste, damit man das Weihnachtsgeschäft noch voll mitnehmen kann. Technisch und spielerisch fehlt schlicht die feste Basis, die eine gewisse Begeisterung entstehen lassen könnte. Wenn ich sehe, dass ein von mir kritisiertes Unreal Tournament 3 mit vollen Details bei mir flüssig läuft, dann aber ein Crysis (ja ich weiß, Mapgröße...bla) nur auf minimalen Details halbwegs performant läuft, dann hege ich schwere Zweifel an der PR-Propaganda von Crytek, die damals noch vollmundig versprach, dass das Spiel auch auf 2 - 3 Jahren alten Rechnern _ordentlich_ und gut laufen wird. Generell fehlt es dem Titel imho an Profil. Die Zwischensequenzen und die Figuren wirken, wie üblich bei solchen Spielen, wie aus der Retorte. Hinzu gesellen sich munter viele Klischees, fade Inszenierungen und der typisch heroische - aber überflüssige - Actionmythos, der wohl vornehmlich eine Zielgruppe ab 13 ansprechen soll.

Und dieses Spiel soll tatsächlich der Messias der PC-Branche sein? Dieses Spiel soll den ganzen künstlichen Medienhype wert sein? Am Ende darf sich jeder die Antwort selbst geben, für mich steht jedoch fest, dass Crysis die größte Mogelpackung der letzten 5 Jahre ist, und imho das traurige Paradebeispiel dafür ist, dass Leute sogar nur für so ein Spiel teuer Geld in neue Hardware stecken. Vielleicht ist es aber auch viel trauriger, dass dieses Spiel nur mit vollen Details halbwegs Spaß zu machen scheint...bezeichnend für das Gameplay. 

Zum Glück muss ich noch Phantom Hourglass und Metroid Prime 3 in mein Kollektiv der Videospiele assimilieren. Ergo ist die Crysis-Enttäuschung schnell vergessen. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 27.10.2007 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ...........................................




is halt des Problem mit dem Hype, des wird sowas von aufgebauscht, das jeder Screenshot und jedes fitzelchen von einem Video um die Welt geht.

Klar, hab mich auch gefreut, mal wieder en Video zum dem "übershooter" zu sehen.

Aber mit der Zeit und jedem Tag unzählige neue News und übereifrigen kommentaren (ob Positiv oder Negativ), sollte mann sich einfach nich auf son Hype einlassen und das habe ich gemacht   

Klar, die Woche war schon interessant ob die Demo endlich kommt, weil das ist für mich die wichtigste Aussage: "läuft auf meinem Rechner ?" .
Alles andere kann mir sowas von Egal sein, die Screenshots können gefakt sein oder was auch immer, auf meiner Kiste soll es laufen, mir gefallen, Hype hin oder her.

Einen Hype von irgenteinem Spiel gabs schon, wirds immer geben, aber meisst versteift mann sich so dermassen drauf, das mann meint, ui die erfinden des Rad neu.

Da sollte mann einfach drüberstehen, bis endlich (wie dieser Tage) eine Demo erscheint und sich selber ein Bild von machen kann.

Hab schon Erwartungen in das Spiel gesetzt, kanns mit kleineren Einschränkungen auf 1280 in very High spielen, reicht doch, muss mir halt vor augen halten, hab halt keinen Quad und keine GTX.

Habe nun die Demo durch, sie spricht mich an, zähl auch nich jedes Frame und ob jede Kiste korrekt zu boden fällt oder nich is mir Wurst   

Das Spiel soll im Endeffekt Spass bereiten und flüssig laufen.


Gr€€tz


----------



## BassiSchwarz (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Na dann hast du aber eine andere Demo gezockt wie ich.   

Ich fands wirklich überzeugend, die Grafik ist momentan wirklich an der Spitze anzusiedeln. Allein die Möglichkeit, dass man fast die komplette Umgebung zerlegen kann, finde ich schon sehr beeindruckend.
Mimik und Gestik der Figuren finde ich ebenfalls gut, wobei ich da HL² immer noch vorne sehe. Die Action finde ich ebenfalls gut gemacht, wobei ich hier Bioshock besser fand. Aber der Nano-Suit gestaltet das Ganze doch etwas abwechslungsreicher und ist imho ein Bereicherung des Spielerlebnisses.

Insgesamt würde ich sagen, ist die Demo sehr gelungen und hält was ich mir davon erwartet habe, nämlich packende Action in einer schönen Umgebung.
Es ist sicher nicht das Über-Spiel, als das es angepriesen wurde, aber ich denke es ist dennoch sehr gut und kann in der gleichen Liga wie HL² und Bioshock mitspielen.


----------



## Soulpepper (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Mich interessiert, ob es bei Crysis jetzt wirklich so ist, dass, wenn man gegen eine Pflanze läuft, diesePhysikalisch korrekt vom Protagonisten bewegt wird. Ist denn so? Oder war das auch nur eine Lüge?


----------



## CrazyGerman (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Nun ja ich finds nur  geil !!!!

liegt aber vieleicht auch an meinem alter
ich hab noch doom1 u.2 auf einem 386/486 gespielt
hab also die ganzen entwicklungen gesehen ( doom, quake, far cry usw.)


na wer hat denn hier noch doom2 auf einem 386 gespielt und kann mal mit crysis vergleichen    werden nicht soviele sein denke ich

gruss
           Crazy


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				CrazyGerman am 27.10.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja ich finds nur  geil !!!!
> 
> )
> 
> ...




ich .. Doom 1+2 auf nem 486 Dx2 66 


Gr€€tz


----------



## Wildchild666 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

RIP mein 386 DX40... ^^

nur XWing und Doom 2 auf der Platte gehabt, für mehr hat der Platz nicht gereicht...ach, und Stunts natürlich noch


----------



## cryer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Sodele, noch 15 Minuten, dann die Installation und danach werd ich erstmal Mitaggessen um danach die Shooter-Hoffnung auf meinem PC System zu erleben.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob und wie es laufen wird ^^ Und wie es aussehen wird und überhaupt 

Achso, die Doom Ära hab ich auch nicht mitgemacht, allerdings bei einem Kumpel auf dessen PC, da ich zu dieser Zeit keinen hatte


----------



## stefanmax (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Also habe die Demo jetzt durch gespielt und muss sagen dass das Spiel echt der Hammer ist. Aber läuft nicht ganz flüssig was mich sehr enttäuscht hat da hat mann schon High End Hardware vom feinsten und es Ruckelt ab und an immer noch, obwohl ich einen Intel Quad 6700, 4 GB Kingston Hyper X Ram und eine Geforce 8800 GTX mein eigen nenne. Ob da eine 2 GK im SLI viel bringt??


----------



## N-Traxx (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Hier ist noch ein DownloadLink, ich weis nicht ob der schon gepostet wurde.

http://www.gamershell.com/download_21700.shtml

mfg


----------



## viper-srt (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				N-Traxx am 27.10.2007 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist noch ein DownloadLink, ich weis nicht ob der schon gepostet wurde.
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/download_21700.shtml
> 
> ...


----------



## HLP-Andy (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Soulpepper am 27.10.2007 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert, ob es bei Crysis jetzt wirklich so ist, dass, wenn man gegen eine Pflanze läuft, diesePhysikalisch korrekt vom Protagonisten bewegt wird. Ist denn so? Oder war das auch nur eine Lüge?


Wäre aber eine schlechte Lüge, immerhin gabs das bereits in Hitman: Codename 47 vor sieben Jahren. Ist ja nichts anderes als ein Ragdoll-Model, das kann jede Engine der letzten Jahre - die Frage ist halt, wieviel man davon im Spiel einsetzen möchte, die Physikberechnung belastet in jedem Spiel die CPU gleich viel. Es ist alles eine Frage der Prioritäten, nehm ich von dem mehr, muss ich wo anders sparen, ist mir etwas anderes wichtiger, muss ich hier sparen.

Also die Pflanzen wird es sicher geben, aber es sind halt spezielle, die das können, viele werden das nicht können. Einen ganzen Dschungel damit vollzupflastern geht einfach nicht, das hat nichts mit Spiel oder Engine zu tun, sondern einfach dass heutigen Rechnern die Leistung dafür fehlt.


----------



## mikeLuft (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Also ich muss sagen das ich die demo echt GENIAL find so ne umfangreiche DEMO gabs noch nie,oder??
Da brauch man ja gar kein Hauptspiel mehr, also bis zum release auf jedenfall-befriedigt.
Das die Grafik das nicht hält was sie verspochen haben war eh klar.
Es gibt doch qualität auf dem spielemarkt und die kommt aus DEUTSCHLAND!!!!!!!!
DANKE crytek


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				stefanmax am 27.10.2007 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Also habe die Demo jetzt durch gespielt und muss sagen dass das Spiel echt der Hammer ist. Aber läuft nicht ganz flüssig was mich sehr enttäuscht hat da hat mann schon High End Hardware vom feinsten und es Ruckelt ab und an immer noch, obwohl ich einen Intel Quad 6700, 4 GB Kingston Hyper X Ram und eine Geforce 8800 GTX mein eigen nenne. Ob da eine 2 GK im SLI viel bringt??



Na wenns geld zu hast 

quad, GTX und nich flüssig :-? auf welche auflösung spielste 1900   

kannst ja mal spasseshalber alles auf very high lassen nur schatten mal auf high oder medium.

hab auch mal den Shader von very high auf high umgestellt und hatte dadurch schon 10 FPS mehr .

Denke, wenn mal en gescheiter Graka treiber kommt, sollte mann was rausjuckeln können 

Rumspielen kann mann ja genug an den Einstellungen hier und da, was jucken mich Schatten auf very high   

Naja, meine Meinung.

Gr€€tz


----------



## acidjunk (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

hallo,
habe die demo auch gerade angezockt.
mit meinem system: amd 2600 barton ( 1996mhz)
1256mbram,
und meine x1650pro

lief es auf medium bei auflösung 1024x768 ruckelfrei,

würde es mir auch kaufen, ohne aufzurüsten.

mfg


----------



## mikeLuft (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Wen jemand nen RAPIDSHARE account hat sollte er zu dieser seite gehn um die demo fastest zu leechen.www.game-blog.dl.am


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				acidjunk am 27.10.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> habe die demo auch gerade angezockt.
> mit meinem system: amd 2600 barton ( 1996mhz)
> 1256mbram,
> ...


    

das is mal ne gute Einstellung, schliesse ich mich bedingungslos an.

Immerhin liegt Schönheit ja im Auge des Betrachters 

Mann muss es halt immer in Relation sehen, Grafikpracht vs. System + Geldbeutel 

Und Grafik is nich alles , mich haben diese Jahr schon Spiele gejuckt, Grafik nich übel, aber wenn mann dann diverse Test zu liest, so von wegen nur 4-5h Spielzeit, na mein Geld bekommen die nich   

Top bis Dato war dieses Jahr Bioshock, 3 mal hintereinander durchgezoggt, das issn Spiel.

Grafik,Spiel, Atmosphäre einfach nur gut 

Obs Crysis auch schaft mich so zu packen    naja abwarten und noch en paar Käffchen trinken 

Gr€€tz


----------



## acidjunk (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

@das is mal ne gute Einstellung, schliesse ich mich bedingungslos an.

Immerhin liegt Schönheit ja im Auge des Betrachters  

Mann muss es halt immer in Relation sehen, Grafikpracht vs. System + Geldbeutel  

Und Grafik is nich alles , mich haben diese Jahr schon Spiele gejuckt, Grafik nich übel, aber wenn mann dann diverse Test zu liest, so von wegen nur 4-5h Spielzeit, na mein Geld bekommen die nich  

Top bis Dato war dieses Jahr Bioshock, 3 mal hintereinander durchgezoggt, das issn Spiel.

Grafik,Spiel, Atmosphäre einfach nur gut

Obs Crysis auch schaft mich so zu packen   naja abwarten und noch en paar Käffchen trinken  

Gr€€tz




das game bioshock finde ich auch sehr gut.

läuft auf mein system mit hoher einstellung gut, auch ohne ruckeln.

für mein geld kaufe ich lieber mein kind etwas,wie den pc aufrüsten. kind ist wichtiger.


----------



## backpfeife (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

also erstmal. das spiel ist geil.
läuft auf meinem system flüssig:

1024x768

alle details auf Hoch
_______________________________________

e6550 @ 3010Mhz
x1950xt @ 681mhz, 981mhz
2gig ram


----------



## tobide1981 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Hallo Leute,
habe die Demo soeben durchgezockt!
Wen es juckt: ich habe den GameStar Rechner der letztes Jahr erschien! Auf ihm kann man das Game auf 1200*1024 mit 4facher Kantenglättung flüssig spielen. Einzig die Videosequenzen sind an manchen Stellen etwas rucklig. 
Dennoch muss man sagen das es trotz meines relativ starken Rechners nicht für die Supergrafik aus den Videos reicht - trotzdem super Demo und relativ lang noch dazu!


----------



## stefanmax (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Brummbaer am 27.10.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> stefanmax am 27.10.2007 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ne spiele auf ner auflösung von 1280 x 1024^^
es läuft schon flüssig aber ab und an hat es ruckler drin.


----------



## dadasupreme (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

also bis jetzt spiele ich mit nem amd xp 3000+(oc=2.3ghz) 
ner geforce 7900GS 512 mb /nur 1 gig ddr1 pc 2700 (333mhz) lol!!! aber es geht besser als ich gedacht hätte bei dem system!habe es probe gespielt und habe alles au middle und 1024x786 hmmm es geht aber macht so keine lust!! nur so als info 

rein gehauen und abgegrüßt
mfg dada


----------



## Camel1406 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Nun auch auf unserem server zum Download , Link steht in der News.

www.t-o-g.de


----------



## chips7 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Keine Ahnung. Was mir einfach nicht in den Kopf will ist, wieso die MP Demo mehr oder minder flüssig lief und die SP Demo nicht mehr, sebst bei gleichen Einstellungen nicht. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen Bock auf ne 1200er Auflösung runter zu fahren, das sieht auf nem grossen Bildschirm sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## dadasupreme (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

was fürn bild spielst du (zoll) 
mfg dada

ps :was ist mit kantenglättung?


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				stefanmax am 27.10.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Brummbaer am 27.10.2007 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




musst mal ein bisschen in den einstellungen rumspielen, allein Shader auf very high, schatten und dezent anderes auf Medium macht schon nen Unterschied, gerade mal in 1680 getestet, na wenn des nich lekker aussieht.

ok da ruckelts dann dezent, aber so kann mann die einstllungen sicher gut optimieren, probiers demnächst mal in 1280, einen Tod muss mann sterben 

Gr€€tz


----------



## modderfreak (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				Belgium am 27.10.2007 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow dat Worthplaying dauert knapp 11 Stunden, knapp 27kb/sec


Wer mit Downloadmanager von verschiedenen Quellen gleichzeitig saugt hats deutlich schneller:
http://www.findfiles.com/list.php?string=Crysis_SP_Demo&db=Both


----------



## Rage688 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Ich hab hier auch nen Download Mirror noch für die Demo, super Speed ohne Anmeldung usw.
Aber oft überlastet dafür dann leider

http://german-elite-crew.de/index.php?site=files&file=71


----------



## Natschlaus (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Soulpepper am 27.10.2007 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert, ob es bei Crysis jetzt wirklich so ist, dass, wenn man gegen eine Pflanze läuft, diesePhysikalisch korrekt vom Protagonisten bewegt wird. Ist denn so? Oder war das auch nur eine Lüge?



Jo Pflanzen bewegen sich wirklich wenn man durchläuft, was auch dazu führen kann das die Gegner einen bemerken. 
Teils merkt man allerdings schon das die KI "cheatet"(immer weiß wo man ist), wenn man von einem Boot erkannt wird, während man in Büschen liegt und es 200Meter entfernt ist.


----------



## Phoenix-CH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ich habe nun eine halbe Stunde lang gespielt und muss sagen: Die 2 GB zu saugen lohnt sich echt


----------



## bernder (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Mal zur Performance.

Ich habe einen IntelCore 2Duo 6420
X1800Xt Crossfire
2Gig Arbeitsspeicher
Gigabyte DS3P Rev2.0

Habe nach langem hin und her, herausgefunden das, dass Spiel ohne eingeschaltetem Crossfire wesentlich besser läuft als mit.
Habe alles auf High bis auf Schatten und Shader (Medium) und 1280x960 kein AA , AF etc.
Mein CPU war komischerweise während des spielens nie voll belastet und Ram ca bei 60%.
Ich denke das, dass Problem wohl am Catalyst 7.10 liegt, naja mal schauen.
Nun versuche ich mal die Demo komplett ohne Ruckeln durchzuspielen.

mfg Bernder


----------



## CmdrCodie (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 27.10.2007 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Im höchsten Maße befriedigt gebe ich nun von mir, dass sich meine im Vorfeld getätigten Einschätzungen über den „Edel-Shooter des Jahrhunderts“ völlig bewahrheitet haben. *g*
> 
> Nach dem Starten der „echten“ Demo (die Beta klammere ich mal aus) war sogar die Resthoffnung verloren, dass mir das Spiel doch Spaß machen kann, und meine zynische, aggressive und bashende Anti-Crysis-Haltung im Vorfeld zu übertrieben inszeniert war. Dem war dann allerdings nicht so. Oder anders formuliert: Ich wollte der Demo im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten tatsächlich eine faire Chance geben. Das Spiel wirkt auf mich extrem seicht und technisch bezogen auf saubere Anpassbarkeit einfach unter aller Kanone. Wirklich gut läuft das Ding nur auf 1024x768 und minimalen Details, was optisch dann natürlich fast so schlimm aussieht wie Far Cry auf der Wii. Spielerisch würde ich das Gebotene maximal als „Verwässertes Far Cry goes Wild“ beschreiben wollen. Die Fähigkeiten haben zumindest mir keinen Spielwert vermitteln können, und die bisher gesehene Action ist bestenfalls normale Arcade auf geschöntem Niveau - ohne aber das „Niveau“ von CoD4 im positiven Sinne zu erreichen. Die Demo drängt mir den Eindruck auf, dass hier einfach etwas termingerecht fertig werden musste, damit man das Weihnachtsgeschäft noch voll mitnehmen kann. Technisch und spielerisch fehlt schlicht die feste Basis, die eine gewisse Begeisterung entstehen lassen könnte. Wenn ich sehe, dass ein von mir kritisiertes Unreal Tournament 3 mit vollen Details bei mir flüssig läuft, dann aber ein Crysis (ja ich weiß, Mapgröße...bla) nur auf minimalen Details halbwegs performant läuft, dann hege ich schwere Zweifel an der PR-Propaganda von Crytek, die damals noch vollmundig versprach, dass das Spiel auch auf 2 - 3 Jahren alten Rechnern _ordentlich_ und gut laufen wird. Generell fehlt es dem Titel imho an Profil. Die Zwischensequenzen und die Figuren wirken, wie üblich bei solchen Spielen, wie aus der Retorte. Hinzu gesellen sich munter viele Klischees, fade Inszenierungen und der typisch heroische - aber überflüssige - Actionmythos, der wohl vornehmlich eine Zielgruppe ab 13 ansprechen soll.
> 
> ...



Also da schließe ich mich 100% an.

Wie geil sah FarCry aus auf meinem Rechner. Und jetzt muss ich mit 1024 und allem auf Low spielen.
--> "Da ist halt Dein Rechner zu schwach" werden manche sagen.
--> Stimmt...aber warum kann ich HL2:EP2 oder CoD4 mit vollen Details spielen?
--> entweder die bei Crytec programmieren zu schlampig ODER sie bekommen Geld, damit man sich Vista und einen Superrechner kauft. Oder beides zusammen.

Bin echt enttäuscht!

cu and gga
CmdrCodie


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				bernder am 27.10.2007 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zur Performance.
> 
> 
> Mein CPU war komischerweise während des spielens nie voll belastet und Ram ca bei 60%.
> ...




jepp, hat mich auch schon gewundert, selten über 50%, bei Bioshock warens meisst 80% und bei der schw.... Juiced2 Demo gleich 100%.

Also irgentwie CPU und RAMlastig is da mal nix   

würde fast behaupten, wenn die nochn bissl mehr basteln um den Prozz mehr auszulasten, sollte des teil doch besser laufen.


Apropo besser laufen... bin mal gespannt obs nen Fix für 64 bit gibt    , des interessiert mich mal wie des unter 64 bit lüppt 

Gr€€tz


----------



## Galford (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ich muss sagen, die Demo hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Gerade weil es sich auch wirklich gut spielt. Die Nanosuit für meinen Spielertyp (ich schleiche nicht gerne, deshalb verwende ich Cloak eher selten) richtig zu nutzen macht sehr, sehr viel Spaß.

Das es auch negative Stimmen gibt ist natürlich klar. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Aber das war bei HL2 und Bioshock genauso, und kein Spiel ist perfekt.

Schlußendlich zählt für mich nur eines: das es MIR Spaß macht. Und das tut es. Wer es nicht mag hat halt Pech. Und einige Leute dürften sich ja dieses Jahr scheinbar eh kein Spiel kaufen


----------



## cromas (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

mhh, ich hab mir auch die Demo runtergeladen und durchgespielt, aber eine Sache versteche ich nicht!  Irgendwann hab ich mir ein Crysis-Video angeschaut, wo die zerstörbare Umgebung gezeigt wurde. Dort hat man auch gesehn, wie ein haus mit den Händen zerstört wurden. Also ich hab das auch probiert und bei mir hats irgendwie nicht funktioniert!?!? Hats bei jemandem von Euch funktioniert??


----------



## Natschlaus (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				cromas am 27.10.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> mhh, ich hab mir auch die Demo runtergeladen und durchgespielt, aber eine Sache versteche ich nicht!  Irgendwann hab ich mir ein Crysis-Video angeschaut, wo die zerstörbare Umgebung gezeigt wurde. Dort hat man auch gesehn, wie ein haus mit den Händen zerstört wurden. Also ich hab das auch probiert und bei mir hats irgendwie nicht funktioniert!?!? Hats bei jemandem von Euch funktioniert??



Ich glaub einfach die Faustschläge sind im Strength Modus doch nicht so stark wie man erst dachte. So wurden in Videos auch Palmen mit den Fäusten umgehauen, was im Spiel nichtmehr geht. Du kannst also Gebäude/Pflanzen nurnoch mit Waffengewalt zerstören.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## HanFred (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				cromas am 27.10.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hats bei jemandem von Euch funktioniert??


ja.
bei fester aussehenden wänden musste ich schon mehrmals mit "strength" zuschlagen, holz-blech-hütten-teile fliegen aber schon beim ersten schlag in der gegend rum (aber auch nur mit "strength".


----------



## kingston (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Also generell hat mir die Demo sehr gut gefallen. Man hat wirklich viel Spielraum den Suit zu testen, Tag/Nacht wechsel , Fahrzeuge usw. 
Vorallem auf die wirklich schönen Details sollte man mal achten. man sieht endlich mal wieder seinen eigenen Schatten, wenn man im Sand läuft staubt es und die Fusspuren werden dargestellt. Laub fällt von den Bäumen ja sogar der Drehzahlmesser im Auto wird realistisch dargestellt. 
Spielerisch erinnert es mich sofort an Far Cry mit aufpolierter Grafik. 
Aber die Performance hält nicht was die Systemanforderungen versprechen.
Mein Sys. siehe unten. Alles auf High auf 1280X1024 hab ich z.B am Anfang am Strand um die 12 Frames. Da wundere ich mich wie hier einige mit weitaus schlechteren Systemen auf High " flüssig" spielen können.
Setze ich das Gesamtpaket auf Medium hab ich um die 40 Frames. Gemessen mit Fraps. 
Hab jetzt manuell Textueren und Wasser auf High und den Rest mal auf Medium. Läuft durchwegs mit 30-40 FPS. 
Hab aber noch den 163.44 drauf. Mich kotzt halt die dauernde für jedes Spiel, extra Beta Treiber Installation langsam an.
Vielleicht wird ja noch etwas Optimiert aufgrund des Feedbacks zur Demo. 
Jedenfalls juckt es mich schon das Ganze auf DX10 zu sehen, weil es jetzt schon sehr gut aussieht.

edit: Hab festgestellt das ich im Treiber AF auf 16 fach und AA auf 16 FAch HQ hatte. DA ist klar das nichts mehr geht. Hab jetzt AA deaktiviert und AF auf 8 FAch und jetzt läuft alles auf High mit durchschnittlich 30 Frames.


----------



## Galford (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				CmdrCodie am 27.10.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> --> Stimmt...aber warum kann ich HL2:EP2 oder CoD4 mit vollen Details spielen?
> 
> cu and gga
> CmdrCodie



Das bei der Demo von COD4 die höchsten Detaileinstellungen gar nicht anwählbar sind, ist dir aber klar? Manche Optionen gehen (noch) nicht über "normal" hinaus, bei anderen war in COD2 noch "extra" anwählbar, in der Demo zu COD4 nur "high". By the way, auch bei der UT3 Demo ist die höchste Textureinstellung nicht anwählbar.

Und HL: EP2 - ist das grafisch wirklich so gut? Besser als HL2. Aber zu Beispiel die Wälder in EP2 - gut kein Jungel, also wäre dichte Vegetation wohl nicht angebracht, aber trotzdem deutlich weniger detailiert als bei Crysis und auch die Schatten von Objekten (Bäumen etc) spielen bei Crysis in einer anderen Liga, wobei in EP 2 zumindest die Taschenlampe in dunklen Räumen technisch gute Schatten verursacht. Außerdem scheinen die Objekte in Crysis aus einigen Poligonen mehr zu bestehen.


----------



## cromas (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				HanFred am 27.10.2007 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> cromas am 27.10.2007 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habs auch mit strength probiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert. Ich geh jetzt noch mal schau, ob's geht. 

Also bei dir Wakka hats auch nicht funktioniert??


----------



## GODzil2a (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Hab mir die Demo gestern nacht gesaugt und heute morgen kam das böse Erwachen. Der Entpackungsvorgang am Anfang der Installation gibt am Ende einen Fehler an und das ganze bricht ab. Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem bzw. ne Idee für ne Lösung?

MFG
GODzil2a


----------



## Optiker (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				CmdrCodie am 27.10.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 27.10.2007 11:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Diese Frage ist eigentlich ueberfluessig. HL2 und COD4 sind technologisch gesehen mit Crysis nicht vergleichbar. 100% dynamisches Licht, wirklich jeder scheiss wirft einen Schatten ob es kleine bleatter in den baeumen sind oder zerbestendes holz. Shader ohne Ende, eine fast komplett zerstörbare Welt, und deutlich mehr Polygone pro Objekt, die Spielwelt ist riesengross. Super Sichtweite! Bei COD4 hast du nur eine sehr begrenzte Spielwelt. Bei HL2 musst du alle 15 min. einen neuen Levelabschnitt Laden usw. usw.Die ganze Welt ist einfach dynamisch. Vergleiche einfach mal den Episode 2 Wald in Veryhigh mit dem Crysis Jungel in veryhigh und du wirst sehen warum du weniger Frames hast  Das geile Zeug das ueber deinen Bildschirm flimmert kostet halt Performance. 
Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass die anderen beiden Spiele schlecht sind ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist einfach langsam nur nicht mehr zu ertragen, dass staendig ueber Performance Probleme geklagt wird. Das Spiel verlangt der heutigen Hardware alles ab. Wenn du also aus technologischer Sicht das beste haben willst, braucht du eben die beste Hardware und nicht die zweitbeste. Crysis befindet sich einfach an der Grenze des machbaren. Da ist es sehr naiv zu denken, dass man dann mit einem nicht highend PC alles in veryhigh spielen kann. Es ist klar, dass das Spiel nicht jedem gefaellt und dass das Hauptaugenmerk bei der Entwicklung wohl auf der Grafik lag. Aber so etwas braucht die Branche auch. Ohne Crysis wuerde der PC technologisch den Konsolen hinterher hinken. Crysis hat neue Massstaebe gesetzt und ich bin mir sicher dass wir bald viel mehr solche wunderschönen Spiele spielen koennen. Ich freu mich jedenfalls darauf.


----------



## CmdrCodie (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Galford am 27.10.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bei der Demo von COD4 die höchsten Detaileinstellungen gar nicht anwählbar sind, ist dir aber klar?




Sehr geehrter Herr Galford,

entschuldigen Sie bitte meine unpräzise Ausdrucksweise bzgl. CoD4.
Ich meinte selbstverständlich, dass ich die momentan höchstmögliche Stufe ausgewählt habe.

Und zum Vergleich zu HL2 mit Crysis:
Ist Crysis so viel besser wie es Anforderungen stellt?

Beste Grüße
CmdrCodie


----------



## Galford (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				CmdrCodie am 27.10.2007 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Galford am 27.10.2007 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die nette Anrede. Nein, ernsthaft, ich wollte dich nicht angreifen oder belehren.


----------



## Riddick1107 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Echt geil wie zu die Server sind!!!
Da bringt ne 16000er auch net viel!


----------



## chips7 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				dadasupreme am 27.10.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> was fürn bild spielst du (zoll)
> mfg dada
> 
> ps :was ist mit kantenglättung?


23'' halt, habs mit 8xQQ probiert und mit 4-fach. Selbst mit 1600er Auflösung läufts nicht flüssig.

P.S. mit nicht flüssig mein ich irgendwas zwischen leichte Ruckler und absolute Dia-Show.


----------



## CmdrCodie (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Galford am 27.10.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> CmdrCodie am 27.10.2007 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke  

Nein, das sehe ich ja ein.

Auch was Optiker gesagt hat ist richtig.

Es ist halt ein super Spiel für diejenigen, die die nötige Maschine haben.
High-End eben. 

Andere müssen halt ausweichen auf Spiele mit älteren Grafik-Engines. Wie eben CoD4 oder HL2.

Was den Spielspaß angeht, kommt's sowieso auf die Ansicht an.

Leider werd' ich mir's nicht kaufen, weil es auf Low (mehr packt mein Rechner nicht) einfach unterirdisch aussieht. Das gleiche übrigens bei Bioshock.

In diesem Sinne

Grüße
CmdrCodie


----------



## N-Traxx (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Beim mir läufts nicht    , Far Cry läuft bei mir mit FullDetail ab hier kommt die Meldung das die Graka nicht unterstützt wird und wenn ich es trotzdem Starte kommt die Meldung 'Hat ein Problem festgestell. ..' Ich denk mal das es wegen Shader 3.0 ist das unterstützt meine Karte nicht. Soviel zum statement, die Cryengine läuft auf allen Rechnern    Nur nicht auf DX9 Karte mit Shader 2.0.


----------



## Phoenix-CH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Klar, dir haben ja gesagt, dass man eine Shader 3.0-GraKa braucht ...


----------



## MasterfighterXXX (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Also bei läufts auf Medium mit Fraps gemessen bei ca. 25-30 fps. Also noch im Bereich des spielbaren. Mein System:

AM2 Board + 4800X2 + 2 GB + 7900GTO@GTX


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ich glaub's nicht, ich kann mit meinem (noch) AMD64 3200+, 3 GB Ram und ner 1950 Pro auf mittleren Details (ein paar Sachen auch auf high) absolut flüssig spielen (40 bis 50 fps, ab und zu 30 wenn viel los ist). Nur einen kleinen grafischen Bug hab ich: Wenn ich die Texturen auf "high" stelle, sieht alles furchtbar verwaschen aus, nur ein paar wenige Texturen (vereinzelte Bäume und ein paar Flecken auf dem Boden) sind klar zu erkennen.

Ob ich's mir kaufe, weiß ich aber trotzdem noch nicht, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe (nicht ganz durchgespielt) könnte bis auf die Funktionen des Anzugs genauso gut Farcry sein. Sieht halt nur ne Ecke besser aus.


----------



## koppycan (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

höchste grafik ohne ruckeln^^
einfach geil


----------



## B3nzin (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

mhm bei mir läufts obwohl meine x850xt auch keine shader 3.0 hat hat


----------



## CrystPsyCore (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

weiß jemand wie man sich die FPS oben rechts anzeigen lassen kann. Fraps läuft auf DX10 nicht.


Ánsonstent kann ich nur sagen das game läuft Top, Flüssig, sieht super aus. Und ich kann DX10 auf veryhigh spielen mit ner 2900XT, hätt ich nie gedacht. Und wo nvidia nuttzer ein neuen treiber brauchen, kann ich immer noch mit dem alten zocken


----------



## VerDerBer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

hallo leutz
meion erst eindruck war MEGAAAAAAAAAAAAAA GEIL!!!!
spiele es auch very highj mit ner 1200 bla bla auflösung... und mein system ist

X6800
4 gb ram
EVGA 8800 GTX acs³ KO

und es rennt sehr geil !


----------



## N-Traxx (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				B3nzin am 27.10.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> mhm bei mir läufts obwohl meine x850xt auch keine shader 3.0 hat hat



Ich hab ein P4 3,0GHz FSB800 und eine ASUS v9980 FX5950Ultra 
Video Memory 256M DDR
Engine Clock  475MHz
Memory Clock 950MHzHz(475MHz DDR)
RAMDAC 400MHz

Und 2Gb Corsair RAM.

Und ich kann es nicht mal Starten.


----------



## CrystPsyCore (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				N-Traxx am 27.10.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> B3nzin am 27.10.2007 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mmh FX5000 reihe. gabs da schon shader 2.0?


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*

Zunächstmal:



			
				Brummbaer am 27.10.2007 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> probier mal den
> 
> http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe
> 
> da hatte ich vor ner knappen 3/4h noch 1.3 MB/s



DANKE!   hatte hier vollspeed!  bei den 3 Links vom Artikel heute Morgen hatte garnichts geklappt..

Desweiteren:

Huiuiui 150 Kommentare   die lese ich Kommentar-Lese-Junkie nichtmal alle durch 

Also ich habe alles auf Very High und in 1280 x 800 (halbe Auflösung) die Demo durchgespielt. Meine Auflösung von 2560 x 1600 ist garnicht auswählbar  aber es lief auch ohnehin bei 1280 x 800 schon bei schnellen Bewegungen alles wie in Slowmotion (so habe ich auch Halo in höchsten Einstellungen auf meinem Laptop damals gespielt XD - also slowmotion artig). Ich schätze es liegt daran, dass ich nicht die Auflösung meines Bildschirmes verwende, weshalb die Graphik so komisch erscheint. Wenn ich mich bewege ist so ein Rauschen in der Graphik zu erkennen wenn man die Bäume, Büsche & Sträucher betrachtet. Für die Originalversion von Crysis werde ich wohl extra den 22" anschließen müssen (man man hätte ich doch lieber 8800 Ultra im SLI genommen).

Jedenfalls gefällt mir die Demo recht gut und Crysis wird aufjedenfall gekauft!  

Der Wald ist zerlegbar in mundgerechte Häppchen   und einige der Pflanzen biegen sich auch beim Vorbeigehen (leider nicht alle Pflanzen). Bei den animierten Zwischensequenzen hat Half Life 2 aber immernoch die Nase vorn! Weil die Texturen da einfach glaubwürdiger aussahen. Die Texturen der NPCs im Spiel allerdings können sich doch sehen lassen und brauchen sich hinter denen von Half Life 2 nicht zu verstecken  (werden da unterschiedliche Modelle verwendet oder wie?)

Spielerisch ist es wie erwartet und Far Cry ähnlich, wobei die NPCs in Far Cry deutlich hardnäckiger waren  die schliechen sich nämlich von hinten an und ich bekam trotz aktiviertem Godmode einen heiden Schreck wenn so ein Viech (damit meine ich nicht diese niedlichen Mutanten, sondern die Soldaten) losbrüllte  Die KI in der Demo ist doch recht defensiv, aber ich habe ja auch auf "EASY" gespielt  In Far Cry war die KI aber wie gesagt sogar auf "leicht" immernoch sehr hardnäckig und geschickter, was ich allerdings auch bemängelt hatte in einem meiner früheren Kommentaren. Wer mehr Story in einem Shooter erwartet, hat scheinbar einfach keine Ahnung worum es da eigentlich geht   Ein Shooter ist eben kein Rollenspiel - fertigaus! Und ich möchte mich auch nicht erst durch ewiglange und quälende Gespräche mit den NPCs durchwühlen um irgendwelche Aufträge zu erhalten (was mich in stalker so aufgeregt hat..) da hat man dann nämlich auch die 20 Stunden Spieldauer, weil diese Dialoge schon 12 Stunden an quälender Langeweile einnehmen.

Die Einleitesequenz am Anfang in diesem Flugzeug war bei oben genannten Einstellungen flüssig und Lippensynchron, wohingegen die Endsequenz sich als ein absoluter Reinfall entpuppte. Es hat geruckelt wie bekloppt und die NPCs bewegten 1 1/2 mal so lange ihre Lippen wie das Gesprochene dauerte - also das Sprechen war schon Lippensynchron, aber die NPCs haben einfach weiter Kaubewegungen gemacht und ihre animierten Bewegungen vollzogen - wirkte schon lachhaft    obwohl die Umgebung der Endsequenz alles andere als anspruchsvoll ist, da hat es mitten im Wald weniger geruckelt als bei diesem Tankdampfer als Hintergrund. Schlecht gescriptet würde ich mal sagen  

Naschön - ich werde Crysis auf einem 22" (höchstmöglicher Auflösung) und allen Details auf "Very High" auf meinem neuen High-End PC (siehe Signatur) in vollster Pracht genießen dürfen, also bin ich happy


----------



## cryer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				CrystPsyCore am 27.10.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 27.10.2007 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst Shader 3.0? 
Shader 3.0 ging erst mit der 6xxx er Reihe an den Start, soweit ich entsinne.
ATI kam sogar erst eine Gen später mit dem Shader 3.0.

Der Shader 2.0 müsste bei der FX 5xxx drin gewesen sein... falls du doch den meinen solltest ^^


----------



## N-Traxx (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Laut 3DMark hat die Shader 2.0 Naja was solls muss der neue Rechner früher her.

mfg


----------



## lucdec (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				cryer am 27.10.2007 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> CrystPsyCore am 27.10.2007 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ihr wollt es doch (sogar wenn es starten würde) nicht ernstaft mit ner 5900 spielen?


----------



## mikeLuft (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

hat hier nix zu suchen ich weiss,aber kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich treiber für XP für mein 360er controller herbekomme??????
danke im voraus


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

so habs auch mal getestet...

auf meiner alten kiste läuft es in LOW und 1024x768 flüssig!

allerdings sieht es kein stück besser aus als Far Cry!  und wenn sich 20m vor einem das gras und die steine aufbauen, dann ist das wenig schön!

ich werd erstmal nen neuen rechner kaufen!


----------



## N-Traxx (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ich weis das es ein bischen wenig ist aber ich wollte es doch nur mal ansehen etc. die Detailstufe währe mir erstmal egal gewesen. Mich interesieren die Funktionen Steuerung usw.. 

Der neue Rechner war eigentlich für nach der C-Bit geplant gewesen. Mal sehen wie sich jetzt die Preise verhalten wenn im November der neue Intelkern und der neue Nvidea Chip kommt.


----------



## Lion2k7 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Bei mir startet nicht mal die DX10 Version richtig.Braucht anfangs sehr lange um ins Menu zu kommen und wenn ich da bei Optionen Grafik was verstelle, kackts Spiel ab.DX9 Version läuft ohne Probleme auf High-Very High. Hm


----------



## Lion2k7 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Ups ich meint bei DX9 Medium-High ^^


----------



## Pathonet (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

das gehört hier vielleicht nich hin aber ich habe mir die crysis sp demo gzogen habe auch die unterstütze sachen: AMD 3800x2, NVIDIA 7300 tc/le 512mb und 1gb ram aber bei mir sind die menschen wandelnde augen der bildschirm gesplittert und grafikfehler kann mir einer vielleicht wéiterhelfen? pls verzweifelt*


----------



## Free-Dschi (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Pathonet am 27.10.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]bei mir sind die menschen wandelnde augen der bildschirm gesplittert und grafikfehler kann mir einer vielleicht wéiterhelfen?


http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de Hier die neuesten Treiber laden und dann sollte es normalerweise klappen.


----------



## Extremplay (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Boah so geil das Spiel habe 

3.2 GhZ Athlon 64
6600GT 256 Mb
1 Gb Ram 

und das Spiel läuft auf 1024x768 Medium und Physik high flüssig. 
Unglaublich, aber geil


----------



## cromas (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Extremplay am 27.10.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah so geil das Spiel habe
> 
> 3.2 GhZ Athlon 64
> 6600GT 256 Mb
> ...



ich kapiere das nicht, hab die gleiche Grafikkarte, 2 Gb Ram und Pentium 4 mit 3Ghz. Bei mir rucklts ziemlich oft und es bleibt ab und zu für 5 sekunden hängen    noch dazu alles auf low, auflösung 800x irgenwas


----------



## berserk3r (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Entweder das Game is mies optimiert oder die Treiber sind schrottig. Jedenfalls häufen sich Berichte über extrem schlechtes Performanceverhalten gerade unter DX10 Systemen.

Q6600
4 Gb RAM
8800 GTX
Vista 32 Bit

Auto-Settings sagen mir Very High und Ingame zeigt mir das System 10-15fps an, großartig! Nvidia Beta-Treiber? Nutzlos! Auch hier vermehrt kein Performancezuwachs, maximal 0-2fps.

Hoffen wir das es daran liegt das eine weitere Firma nicht dazu in der Lage war DX10 gescheit umzusetzen oder bzw. entsprechende Treiber dafür auf den Markt zu bringen, ansonsten seh ich für die Sache schwarz.


----------



## Peter23 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				berserk3r am 27.10.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder das Game is mies optimiert oder die Treiber sind schrottig. Jedenfalls häufen sich Berichte über extrem schlechtes Performanceverhalten gerade unter DX10 Systemen.
> 
> Q6600
> 4 Gb RAM
> ...




Wie wäre es wenn du die Details von very high auf high setzen würdest oder ist das gegen deine Ehre?


----------



## zombiefresser (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

naja läuft alles andere als flüssig....ka warum,sollte aber besser laufen sonnst wärs echt scheisse.
muss auf medium runter oder ich habe diashow vom feinsten

e 6600
7950 gt
2 gig ram

aber goil schauts scho aus.......^^


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Heute Mittag angespielt, jetzt durchgespielt und ich find's ziemlich gut. Die Hardwareanforderungen sind geringer als ich befürchtet habe. Ich kann mir auf meinem AMD64 3200+ mit 3 GB Ram und ner 1950 pro ne optisch sehr schöne Mischung aus "Mittel" und "Hoch" einstellen und es läuft mit 40 bis 50 fps sehr gut, bei vielen Gegnern wird's ein wenig lahmer. Das Tolle dabei: Es sieht trotzdem noch ne ganze Ecke besser aus als Far Cry. Vor allem die Charaktere und die Animationen sehen verdammt echt aus.

Spielerisch erinnert es mich sehr an Far Cry, aber durch die Funktionen des Anzugs werden die Kämpfe ein wenig taktischer. Gehe ich nun mit Maximum Speed direkt ins Lager und ballere wild um mich, oder aktiviere ich die Tarnung und schalte die Gegner einzeln mit Schalldämpfer aus? 
Sehr schön auch die Möglichkeiten Fahrzeuge auszuschalten. Gehe ich nun hin und suche Deckung während ich irgendwie versuche, den Schützen vom Dach zu ballern oder nehme ich ein paar Granaten und jage den Hummer damit in die Hölle? Meine Lieblingsvariante: Mit Maximum Speed hinter den Wagen rennen, ein paar Schüsse auf den Benzinkanister abfeuern, der hinten dran hängt und dann schnell in Deckung springen und die Explosion genießen.
Der Sound ist auch sehr gut, die Explosionen klingen schön wuchtig und das Rascheln in den Bäumen macht einen richtig schön paranoid.

Was mir nicht gefallen hat: Die KI war grundsätzlich ziemlich gut, hatte hin und wieder aber vereinzelte Aussetzer, wo die Gegner einfach nicht auf Beschuss reagiert haben bzw. die ganze Zeit in die falsche Richtung geschaut haben, obwohl eigentlich klar sein sollte, aus welcher Richtung ich angreife, auch wenn ich den Schalldämpfer benutzt hab. Ich stand nah dran und die Tarnung war aus und drei Gegner schielen verdutzt auf eine Felswand, während sich leise, aber unaufhaltsam ein paar Kugel in die Köpfe gebohrt haben.

Meiner Meinung nach ist nur das Demo-Level ein wenig ungeschickt gewählt. Es sieht super aus, spielt sich sehr gut und ist auch nicht zu kurz ... aber es erinnert doch bis auf die letzten 5 Minuten alles sehr stark an Far Cry. Die Palmen und Strände, das Wasser, die dunklen Wälder, die Geländewagen und Boote ... das kennt man alles schon in nicht viel anderer Form aus Far Cry. Gekauft wird es sicher, aber nicht für 50 Euro direkt am Erscheinungstag. Wenn es irgendwann mal in der Softwarepyramide liegt, greife ich aber definitiv zu.


----------



## Joeclever90 (27. Oktober 2007)

Crysis.......
Mein gott das Spiel is der hammer. Die Grafik ist einfach nur hammergeil und die möglichkeiten sind der purre wahrnsinn! Ich spielte es auf Very High und auf 8fache anisotropische Filterung....ruckelfrei. nein was man da zu sehen bekommt verschlägt einem echt die sprache. Der Anzug ist ja ma richtig geil gemacht und die Steurung ist mehr als leicht. 
Schon die möglichkeiten wie man eine Gruppe feinde auslöschen kann sind fast unbegrenzt. Anschleichen, frontal von vorne oder doch lieber stehen lassen.... . 
Einfach nur geil. 

Ich kann jedem diese demo nur empfehlen.

Eins kann man anhand der demo jetzt schon fast mit sicherheit sagen....
Crysis würd das Spiel des Jahres und würd endgültig Half life 2 von der Spitze ablösen.

Ps. sorry wegen den Rechtschreibfehlern....xD

Mein System:
-Vista 64
-2GB-Ram
-Intel Core 2 6400@ 2.13Ghz   2.13Ghz
-Asus 8800 GTX


----------



## GaiaMC (27. Oktober 2007)

Die Demo gefällt mir!

Das Gameplay läuft flüssig von der Hand und die Nano Suit bietet nette Möglichkeiten die Feinde auszuschalten. Auch schön ist es wie die Blechhütten in sich zusammenfallen wenn man einen Hummer reinsetzt   
Sieht aus wie Far Cry mit besserer Grafik, und Far Cry hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht.

Das Spiel läuft absolut flüssig auf 1680 * 1050 mit Mid -High Einstellungen
auf meinem  	

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ @ 3 GhZ
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
4Gb MDT (PC2-6400)
Win XP

Frames müsste ich schauen aber wie gesagt......... 





> absolut flüssig


----------



## fuse (27. Oktober 2007)

sers,
ich habe 2 fragen.
-gibt es in der vollversion ragdoll, weil in der demo gibt es keins
-ist die vollversion geschnitten

danke schonmal


----------



## refresh (27. Oktober 2007)

amazing game!! einfach nur der hammer! story scheint auch was zu versprechen die grafik ist selbst bei shader 3 schon sehenswert!! einglück bin ich vorbesteller und bekomme des um 0.00 am 15.11 ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Extremplay am 27.10.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah so geil das Spiel habe
> 
> 3.2 GhZ Athlon 64
> *6600GT 256 Mb*
> ...


Nie im Leben. Schon für Medium-Texturen sind 1 GB-Ram nicht genug - das Spiel lädt öfter spürbar nach. Die 6600GT reicht niemals für die Medium-Shader, jedenfalls wenn die Karte Shader 3.0 darstellen muss. Ein Kollege hat die 6800GT und diese bis ans Limit übertaktet, der bekommt bei mittleren Details kaum konstant über die 25 FPS. Meine 7800GT kommt bei mittleren Details auch nicht über die 35 FPS. Wegen der Nachladeruckler und der sonst generell mauen Performance liegt der Counter eher bei fast unspielbaren 20 FPS.

Regards, eX!


----------



## man1ac (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

gibts das auch als torrent?


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 27.10.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Nachladeruckler und der sonst generell mauen Performance liegt der Counter eher bei fast unspielbaren 20 FPS.
> 
> Regards, eX!



unspielbaren 20 FPS    dann lügt Fraps

hab im Moment so Pi mal schnauze  20 FPS bei 1680 alles auf Medium bis Shader auf very high (will ja en bissl Dx10 sehn   ) und physiks high.

Stelle ich AA auf 2x oder höher  bzw. wie öfters am rumprobieren (verschiedene Auflösungen etc.pp.) , fall ich lokker unter 20 FPS.. aber unspielbar, laut dem Game und dem Fraps empfinde ich des unter 10 so.


GR€€tz


P.S.: und zum thema die blechhütten mit den Fäusten zum einsturz bringen bzw. mit den Fäusten Bäumen fällen, also ich habs hinbekommen


----------



## patsche (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

die demo war ok, für egoshooter noobs wie mich aber etwas zu schwer, gegner treffen grundsetzlich immer und das dumme speichersystem aus farcry wurde auch wieder mit übernommen, die optik und der nanosuit ist/sind allerdings klasse und flüssig laufen tuts auf auch


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				patsche am 27.10.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> die demo war ok, für egoshooter noobs wie mich aber etwas zu schwer, gegner treffen grundsetzlich immer und das dumme speichersystem aus farcry wurde auch wieder mit übernommen, die optik und der nanosuit ist/sind allerdings klasse und flüssig laufen tuts auf auch



In den Steuerungs-Optionen kannst du Quicksave und -load Tasten festlegen. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ist die Demo ziemlich genau wie die ersten 3 oder 4 Far Cry Level, die KI ist halt verdammt gut (mit kleinen Aussetzern). Ich selbst bin auch eher "noob" (sagen wir eher untalentiert oder untrainiert) und habe Probleme schnelle, kleine Ziele zu treffen, aber der Nanosuit bietet genug Möglichekeiten, die Gegner anders zu bekämpfen. Schalldämpfer auf die Knarre und anschleichen, am besten in Waffensicht und mit Tarnung. Normales Laufen mit Tarnung verbraucht zu viel Energie.


----------



## xerxes1981 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade auf folgende nette Sache gekommen:

Im Verzeichniss ?\Crytek\Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups

sind viele .cfg Files. Wenn man in jeder Datei den Bereich nach

"[default]
; default of this CVarGroup
= 4"

über den Bereich nach

"[3]"

kopiert, hat man die DX10 Effekte (zb. Volumetrisches Licht bei Palmen) auch wenn man im Menü nur auf High stellt.

Beispiel:

Datei "sys_spec_VolumetricEffects.cfg"

[default]
; default of this CVarGroup
= 4

r_Beams=3
r_BeamsDistFactor=0.05
r_BeamsMaxSlices=200
e_Clouds=1
r_CloudsUpdateAlways=0

[1]
... irgendwas...

[2]
... irgendwas...

[3]
... irgendwas...


Wird zu:


[default]
; default of this CVarGroup
= 4

r_Beams=3
r_BeamsDistFactor=0.05
r_BeamsMaxSlices=200
e_Clouds=1
r_CloudsUpdateAlways=0

[1]
... irgendwas...

[2]
... irgendwas...

[3]
r_Beams=3
r_BeamsDistFactor=0.05
r_BeamsMaxSlices=200
e_Clouds=1
r_CloudsUpdateAlways=0

Viel Spass!



Hab ich ausm Crysis Forum.

Funzt,obwohl ich Vista habe und solche Tricks "eigentlich" nicht brauche,nur ist die Performance (Ich liebe Direct X 10) unter DX9 besser, OBWOHL DX 10 Effekte (was ja "eigentlich" nicht funzen dürfte) zum Einsatz kommen.

Beschiss hoch 10.


OffTopic

@eX2tremiousU

Du gehst mir schon seit ich hier gereggt bin mit deinem Altklugen Gehabe auf die E***r. 

Offensichtlich gehst du davon aus das deine geistigen Ergüsse hier JEDEN brennend interessieren.


Regards,xerxes (oh man(n)...)


----------



## tbc242 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4*



			
				Bal0o am 27.10.2007 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> also hier der versprochen fullspeed mirror, viel spass beim zoggen
> 
> http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe
> 
> thx @gulli



Danke für den Link! 
Mit 600 kb/s einfach ein Traum!!!


----------



## Kandinata (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				xerxes1981 am 27.10.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> @eX2tremiousU
> 
> Du gehst mir schon seit ich hier gereggt bin mit deinem Altklugen Gehabe auf die E***r.



Weißt du was das dumme daran ist... er hat mit seinem alklugen gehabte fast immer Recht


----------



## xerxes1981 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				Kandinata am 27.10.2007 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> xerxes1981 am 27.10.2007 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Recht haben" liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Das es hier 12 - 16 Jährige gibt,die ihn wahrscheinlich als den Messias verehren ist mir klar.


----------



## coxynator (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

also hab die demo schon gestern angezockt und kann nur sagen respekt
ich hätt mir zwar mehr erwartet aber ich kann mich schon als zufrieden bezeichnen
bloss das aiming kommt mir zeitweise seltsam vor
graphikmäßig einwandfrei ++ da gibts nichts zu meckern obwohl ichs "nur" auf mittel spielen muss gut siehts trotzdem aus
hoffe es denken viele so
deutsche spiele FTW
lg coxy


----------



## dadasupreme (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*

crysis ist schon geil aber fra cry 2 wird wieso alle weghauem!! denk mal unter 2x8800ultra geht da wohl bis jetzt nichts!!! 
ringehauen!! 
mfg fabi


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ...*



			
				dadasupreme am 27.10.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> crysis ist schon geil aber fra cry 2 wird wieso alle weghauem!! denk mal unter 2x8800ultra geht da wohl bis jetzt nichts!!!
> ringehauen!!
> mfg fabi




is klar, des eine Game is nichmal draussen und anhand der ersten 3 Bilder ist schon der nächste Hype geboren   


und 2x 8800 kannste knicken .. bis dorthin brauchste 2x 10800er mit DirectX 12.24 

Gr€€tz


----------



## rider35 (27. Oktober 2007)

also ich find das nicht unbedingt fair, dass ich nach jahrelanger entwicklungszeit und ewigem Hype jetzt mit meiner High End Konfiguration 
e6300 @3,2 ghz, 2 gig ram und ner 8800gts grad mal im Schnitt so um die lächerliche 24 frames hab und dabei noch nichtmal DX10 mit der ach so tollen performance. Unter Vista ist es von meinem Ersteindruck her noch etwas zähflüssiger zu spielen....
Ich hoffe das da noch EINIGES durch die Treiber bzw. noch erfolgte Optimierungen durch Crytec nach der Fertigstellung der Demo an Leistung dazukommt...


----------



## Chello (27. Oktober 2007)

Hab auch gestern Nacht kurz angezockt (1h = kurz?), hab erst mal alles auf high getestet und lief auch recht flüssig...naja...bis der erste Schuss viel^^
Ja und die checkpoints, waren Loadscreenpoints . Aber veschiedene Texturen(z.B. Felsen am Strand), sahen irgendwie verschwommen aus kp. Hab dann mal das meiste auf mittel gestellt, wo von ich mir den meisten Performace schub versprochen hab, dann gingen auch die Gefechte klar. Grafik ist wie erwartet Top, aber bei der CoD4 Demo, ging einfach mehr die Post ab.

So... habe immer ohne aktivierten AA und AF auf 1024er Auflösung getestet.
Und hier mein System für die Leute die sich noch nicht sicher sind ob es denn auch spielbar ist.
WinXP SP2, AMD 3700+, ATI 1800 XT´256DDR´(Catalyst 7,5), 1GB RAM und Audigy ZS für die Speaker. Und es ist damit auf jedenfall spielbar.


----------



## Desmo-Due (27. Oktober 2007)

Sagt mal ich habe mir die Demo jetzt schon 3 mal runtergeladen abe es ist immer in der zip datei oder in der instalation in der *.cab datei ein Fehler drinnen.

Wo kann ich den ne funtionierende version laden??


Gruß Flo


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

Desmo-Due am 27.10.2007 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal ich habe mir die Demo jetzt schon 3 mal runtergeladen abe es ist immer in der zip datei oder in der instalation in der *.cab datei ein Fehler drinnen.
> 
> Wo kann ich den ne funtionierende version laden??
> 
> ...




also hab meine hierher

 http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/demos/Crysis_SP_Demo.exe

keine probleme mit


Gr€€tz


----------



## Desmo-Due (27. Oktober 2007)

Brummbaer am 27.10.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Desmo-Due am 27.10.2007 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die habe ich eigentlich auch schon probiert,
ist doch komisch das das bei mir nicht geht???


----------



## Desmo-Due (27. Oktober 2007)

Desmo-Due am 27.10.2007 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Brummbaer am 27.10.2007 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich habe as mir nochmal gezogen von diesem Link.
Es ging ganz flott, knappe 20 minuten konnte immer mit Highspeed saugen aber es geht nicht kurz vor installationsende kommt ne meldung von wegen korrupt file usw...


Gruß von einem der zu gerne die demo sehen würde


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (27. Oktober 2007)

Desmo-Due am 27.10.2007 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Desmo-Due am 27.10.2007 22:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Demo auch von diesem Link mit Vollspeed (359 kb/sec durchgehend!!) und bei mir hat es nach dem anklicken verdammt lange gedauert bis die Installation endlich gestartet hat. Aber nach ca. 5 Min. konnte ich es dann endlich installieren   wollte den PC schon zum 2. mal neu starten, als die Installation endlich anfing..

P.S. weiss vielleicht jemand wie ich Screenshots in der Demo machen kann?!?   hab schon alles ausprobiert, aber nichts klappt


----------



## rider35 (27. Oktober 2007)

schätze mal das ist ne richtige "DEMO" beim einen läufts flüssig, beim anderen ruckelig.. 
Gründe nicht nachvollziehbar...wenn ich meine Detaileinstellungen ändere hab ich nur wenig Performancezuwachs. Mit dem neuen Betatreiber läufts etwa 10-15 % schneller unter Vista mit DX 10 so im Schnitt 24 Frames. In Innenräumen auch mal 35. Man kanns zwar spielen, und der nanosuit macht auch laune, aber isch will 50-60 fps mit meiner Konfig.
e6300 dual core @3,2 ghz, 2 GIG DDR-800 RAM und ner 8800 gts 640 MB. Das muss richtig gut abgehen und mir reichen da kein 30 fps. Die source engine läuft zigmal runder.


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 27.10.2007 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. weiss vielleicht jemand wie ich Screenshots in der Demo machen kann?!?   hab schon alles ausprobiert, aber nichts klappt




Beste möglichkeit wäre mit Fraps, zeigt auch gleich die FPS an , aber eventuell nich erschrecken   



			
				rider35 am 27.10.2007 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> , aber isch will 50-60 fps mit meiner Konfig.




ich will auch viel und Klappt nich    PCGames hat auf 1600 mit nem Quad und ner GTX auch nur 25 FPS durchgehend, glaub wenn du 50-60 FPS willst, musste in 320x120 spielen   

Gr€€tz


----------



## jonei (27. Oktober 2007)

rider35 am 27.10.2007 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die source engine läuft zigmal runder.




die source engine ist ja auch schon uralt. 
mal im ernst: ich hab gerade die demo gespielt und ich muss sagen, dass die grafik wirklich der absolute hammer ist. ut3-demo kann z.b. nicht mithalten. aber das gameplay ist doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. bin selber ein fan von schüssen auf großer distanz (nicht mit einem scharfschützengewehr), aber sobald der gegner in dem spiel mehr als 40 meter weg ist, sitzt nur noch jeder 5e schuss! das ist echt ätzend. 
außerdem läuft/fährt man die ganze zeit am strand endlang und räumt alle 200 meter eine kleine gruppe koreaner aus dem weg. ist nicht wirklich abwechslungsreich


----------



## Brummbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

jonei am 27.10.2007 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> rider35 am 27.10.2007 23:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde behaupten ist halt nur ne Demo und gerademal ein Level.
Man kann es aber abwechslungsreicher gestalten , die umwelt mit einbeziehen , indem mann zb. mit nem Jeep auf die zufährt und kurz zuvor rausspringt, oder wenn so fuzzies im Gebäude sind aufs Dach springen und die Hütte zerlegen, etc pp.

Also finde die möglichkeiten die Gegner zu eliminieren Abwechslungsreicher als in anderen Games.


Gr€€tz


----------



## rider35 (27. Oktober 2007)

ja, abwechslungsreich ist es, und es sieht auch geil aus, aber es läuft framemäßig vieel lahmer als zB gears of war oder sam fisher auf der xbox 360 mit nem Riesenbildschirm. Mein PC hat mächtig mehr Power als die box und mein bildschirm hat nur 19" also bitteschön mal richtig flotte frames zum release. sonst können die sich auch etliche Käufer im High-End Bereich abschminken.
wird ja immer schöner, wenn man für ne richtige action auf der neuen extra-für-dx-10 programmierten engine für so ein mini-display zwei grafikkarten braucht.


----------



## bernder (28. Oktober 2007)

Chello am 27.10.2007 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch gestern Nacht kurz angezockt (1h = kurz?), hab erst mal alles auf high getestet und lief auch recht flüssig...naja...bis der erste Schuss viel^^
> Ja und die checkpoints, waren Loadscreenpoints . Aber veschiedene Texturen(z.B. Felsen am Strand), sahen irgendwie verschwommen aus kp. Hab dann mal das meiste auf mittel gestellt, wo von ich mir den meisten Performace schub versprochen hab, dann gingen auch die Gefechte klar. Grafik ist wie erwartet Top, aber bei der CoD4 Demo, ging einfach mehr die Post ab.
> 
> So... habe immer ohne aktivierten AA und AF auf 1024er Auflösung getestet.
> ...



Habe schon bemerkt bein einem läuft allaes Rund undder nächste hat wieder starke Problem. Aber an Chello-> Welchen Catalyst Treiber benutzt du?


----------



## Henrik1976 (28. Oktober 2007)

Weiß jemand, ob und wie man manuell von DX10 auf DX9 umstellen kann?


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

Henrik1976 am 28.10.2007 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, ob und wie man manuell von DX10 auf DX9 umstellen kann?




hmm, sollte eigentlich am meissten bringen wenn unter Vista die Details nich auf very High stellst, da dies der grösste Unterschied zwischen der Dx9 und der DX10er is.

Würde ich mal so Spontan behaupten   

Gr€€tz

P.S.: oder machst son richtigen manuellen Wechsel, ich boote dann in XP und nich in Vista


----------



## Chello (28. Oktober 2007)

bernder am 28.10.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Chello am 27.10.2007 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7.5...nicht grade der neuste, aber hat noch nie Probs gemacht, konnte alle UT3 Engine Spiele Demos  der letzten Wochen auf high spielen.
Ja und wie gesagt Crysis ging auch klar.


----------



## Duke3d4d (28. Oktober 2007)

So ich will jezt auch mein senf dazu geben,absolute spitze ich bin so von der demo überzeugt das ich mir das spiel kaufen werde,ich habe es unter direct  x 10 gespielt auf vista  absolut flüssig bei einer auflösung von 1650 zu 1050,mein sys,core 2Duo 6600,2gb ddr2 800,8800gts 320mb,windows vista home premium ,das spiel macht mehr spass als FarCry 1zumindest das was ich in der demo gespielt habe!Ich hoffe die vollversion geht genau so flüssig wie die demo,ich bin begestert ,aber vorher zocke ich cod4 durch lol


----------



## dadasupreme (28. Oktober 2007)

<<<!!! WICHTIG!!!>>>habe ich gefunden!!!

Derweil wurden neue Details zur Präsentation von Crysis auf der Consumer Electronics Show (CES), die vergangene Woche in Las Vegas stattfand, bekannt. Demnach soll das Spiel dort kontinuierlich mit über 60 Bildern pro Sekunde gelaufen sein. Eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich, angesichts der dargestellten Auflösung allerdings schon. Denn laut Angaben der Webseite Crysis-Online.com habe Crytek das Spiel auf der Messe in 2048 x 1536 Pixeln gezeigt.



Dazu muss man allerdings anmerken, dass man den Actiontitel auf neuester Hardware laufen ließ, die bereits mit Microsofts DirectX 10 umgehen konnte. Genauer gesagt handelte es sich dabei um einen Prozessor des Typs „Core 2 Duo“ von Intel und eine einzelne GeForce 8800 GTX aus dem Hause nVidia. Trotzdem kann man aus dieser guten Frameraten und der enorm hohen Auflösung(2045 durchaus darauf schließen, wie gut das Spiel schon jetzt läuft und wie effektiv Microsofts neue API in Zusammenarbeit mit Windows Vista funktioniert. So könnte man also durchaus behaupten, dass Crysis wahrscheinlich auch auf zukünfigen Midrange-Grafikkarten der DirectX-10-Klasse gut laufen wird.

komisch dann muss ja an der demo was faul sein^^ oder nicht 

mfg dada reingehauen


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (28. Oktober 2007)

Brummbaer am 27.10.2007 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 27.10.2007 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habs nun einmal mit "Fraps" durchgespielt und wie ein Bekloppter voller vorfreude die Taste für Screenshots ständig gedrückt - KEINE SCREENSHOTS    wasn das fürn Mist   

Die FPS werden angezeigt, aber Screenshots wurden keine gemacht :-\ ... dieses Fraps geht vielleicht mit Vista Ultimate 64bit nicht? Könnte es daran liegen? Irgendwie ist dieses Vista Ultimate 64bit zum    die meisten Progs & Treiber funktionieren nicht :-\

Hat jemand evtl. Vista 64bit und kann auf irgendeine Weise Screenshots machen?

p.s. ich hab so c00le Screenshots gemacht bzw. wenn es funktioniert hätte, hätte ich sie gemacht   wo ich mit dem Jeep umgekippt bin oder einen NPC überfahre der 10m in die Luft gewirbelt wird etc.   hmpf...


----------



## patsche (28. Oktober 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 28.10.2007 02:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs nun einmal mit "Fraps" durchgespielt und wie ein Bekloppter voller vorfreude die Taste für Screenshots ständig gedrückt - KEINE SCREENSHOTS    wasn das fürn Mist
> 
> Die FPS werden angezeigt, aber Screenshots wurden keine gemacht :-\ ... dieses Fraps geht vielleicht mit Vista Ultimate 64bit nicht? Könnte es daran liegen? Irgendwie ist dieses Vista Ultimate 64bit zum    die meisten Progs & Treiber funktionieren nicht :-\
> 
> ...



geht viel einfacher, einfach die [druck] taste drücken und dann mit [Strg]+[V] in paint einfügen und abspeichern, das dauert höchstens 10sec und benötigt kein extraprogramm


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

patsche am 28.10.2007 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 28.10.2007 02:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




funktioniert aber nur mit einem bild, nicht mit ner bildreihenfolge,  

Ausserderm sieht mann mit die Frames und mann könnte ein Video mit aufnehmen, das leider in der demoversion ziemlich gross ist, aber mann kanns ja konvertieren.


zum thema keine Screenshots, sollte funktionieren, schau mal mit welcher Taste die gemacht werden vom Programm aus, und die Bilder liegen dann im Ordner auf C:\ Fraps.

(beim drücken der Screentaste siehste auch, der FPS zähler wird kurz umrandet, daran sieht mann, es wurde ein Screen gemacht.)

mach da öfters Bilder von Spielen unter Vista und funzt auch bei Crysis.

Gr€€tz


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (28. Oktober 2007)

patsche am 28.10.2007 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 28.10.2007 02:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das habe ich doch auch schon als erstes probiert, da kommt dann ein schwarzes Bild in der Größe 1280 x 800 (also die Auflösung in der ich es gespielt habe) ich schätze Crysis hat da irgendeinen Schutzmichanismus eingebaut, genauso wie man auch aus Videos keine Screenshots mit der Druck-Taste machen kann..



			
				Brummbaer am 28.10.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 28.10.2007 02:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja diese FPS-Anzeige wurde ja auch bei jedem Drücken der Taste umrandet - weshalb ich ja auch die Demo nochmals durchgespielt hatte, immer mit dem Finger an der Screenshot-Taste klebend, im Glauben tolle Screenshots zu haben  aber ich finde im eingestellten Zielordner keine Screenshots 

Hab es zuerst auf die DRUCK-Taste gestellt, dann auch mit F12 und F11 probiert (natürlich die anderen Sachen auf andere Tasten umgestellt) - klappt einfach nicht mit dem Prog


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 28.10.2007 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja diese FPS-Anzeige wurde ja auch bei jedem Drücken der Taste umrandet - weshalb ich ja auch die Demo nochmals durchgespielt hatte, immer mit dem Finger an der Screenshot-Taste klebend, im Glauben tolle Screenshots zu haben  aber ich finde im eingestellten Zielordner keine Screenshots
> 
> Hab es zuerst auf die DRUCK-Taste gestellt, dann auch mit F12 und F11 probiert (natürlich die anderen Sachen auf andere Tasten umgestellt) - klappt einfach nicht mit dem Prog




hmm hab da keine probs    im Ordner Fraps mal geschaut ? müssten Files sein Crysis 2007 mit datum und uhrzeit.

Welche Version von Fraps nutzt du? hab auf Vista Version 291 unt unter XP glaub 27 was weiss ich   und hab gestern Ohne probs Screens in Vista gemacht.

Die bilder werden als bmp hinterlegt, bei mir automatische öffnung mit Opera


hast du als erstes Fraps und dann des Game gestartet ?

Gr€€tz

P.S: habs gerade nochmal getestet, geht astrein, habs auf der druck taste


----------



## UnderW (28. Oktober 2007)

hmm ich, wieso benutzt ihr nicht HyperCam2
is um einiges besser finde ich, als GameCam oder Fraps


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

UnderW am 28.10.2007 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich, wieso benutzt ihr nicht HyperCam2
> is um einiges besser finde ich, als GameCam oder Fraps




hmm macht aber nur Videos oder irre ich mich da   

geht ja mehr um Screenshots 

Gr€€tz


----------



## UnderW (28. Oktober 2007)

oh sry stimmt^^ bin dann nehm ich das wieder zurück


----------



## BlackBaer (28. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt gehts los.


----------



## CLRS530 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich will doch mal auf einige der Beiträge Antworten, wo ich mich frage wo solche Leute ihren Verstand gelassen haben.
Erstmal zur Grafik/ Performance. Ich habe nen Q6600 CPU, 8800 GTS und 4GB Ram. Bei mir läuft es mit den Standarteinstellungen super flüssig, ich habe nicht einen Ruckler gehabt und vor allem die Grafik sieht SAUGEIL aus. Grafik mag im ganzen immer Geschmackssache sein, aber wenn das auch derzeit noch nicht die Referenz ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.
Mal abgesehen von der Grafik bietet Crysis mir soviel neue und gut umgesetzte Sachen, die es vorher in keinem anderen Spiel gab. Über die Fähigkeiten des Anzuges kann man getrennter Meinung sein, gerade wie das den Spielfluss in Multiplayerspielen beeinflusst, aber wen es nicht plötzlich packt an jedem Baum stehen zu beliben und den Umzumähen, im Wasser rumzutollen, weil alles so geil aussieht ist für mich weder Zocker noch Mann xD


----------



## VerDerBer (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo leutz mal ne frage 
hab nen x6800
evga 8800 gtx ko acs³
4gb ram
aber hab auf very high bei einer aiflösung von 1250  bla bla und 4 x  AA  hab ik nur 24 fps ??
liegt das an dem neuen nvidia treiber ...ändert der was wenn ik den runterlade???
lg
V


----------



## Bernd15 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mal ne frage:
Ich hab die demo runtergeladen also die datei crysisspdemo.exe aba wenn ich die datei anklicke dan läd und läd mein rechner aba es passiert nichts nach einiger zeit steht da (keine rückmeldung). kann mir vllt jmd helfen?
Ich hab normales windows xp prof.
Amd x2 4200+
1,5bram
Geforce 8800 320mb

MfG
Bernd


----------



## CmdrCodie (28. Oktober 2007)

Brummbaer am 28.10.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> UnderW am 28.10.2007 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee nee, das ist schon richtig: Fraps macht Videos UND Screenshots.

Kannste nehmen.

Grüße
Codie


----------



## Logan1972 (28. Oktober 2007)

da ich schon ganz heiß auf das spiel bin, habe ich mir die demo mal runtergeladen, um mein system zu testen. hatte zunächst keine hoffnung die demo spielen zu können, da mein system wie folgt aussieht:

amd athlon xp 2800+
1 gb ram
ati radeon 9600 xt (256 mb)

also schon ziemlich veraltet 

da meine grafikkarte kein shader 3.0 unterstütz hatte ich schon mit einem abbruch der installierung gerechnet (meine bittere erfahrung aus der installation von splinter cell double agent).

meine befürchtungen traten nicht ein und ich kann die demo spielen...zwar nur auf config-low, jedoch hilft mir dies sicherlich für eine kaufentscheidung zu einem highend-pc.

hoffe der kommentar hilft denjenigen, die die demo auf grund der o. g. shader 3.0 anforderung erst gar nicht gesaugt haben.


----------



## bernder (28. Oktober 2007)

bernder am 28.10.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Chello am 27.10.2007 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



edit: ich Trottel...


----------



## dadasupreme (28. Oktober 2007)

dadasupreme am 28.10.2007 02:06 schrieb:
			
		

> <<<!!! WICHTIG!!!>>>habe ich gefunden!!!
> 
> Derweil wurden neue Details zur Präsentation von Crysis auf der Consumer Electronics Show (CES), die vergangene Woche in Las Vegas stattfand, bekannt. Demnach soll das Spiel dort kontinuierlich mit über 60 Bildern pro Sekunde gelaufen sein. Eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich, angesichts der dargestellten Auflösung allerdings schon. Denn laut Angaben der Webseite Crysis-Online.com habe Crytek das Spiel auf der Messe in 2048 x 1536 Pixeln gezeigt.
> 
> ...




meint dazu keiner was?ich fins komich!!! hmmm
habe gedacht ihr seit alle mit eurem high end rechner nicht zufrinden!!und die spielen das ganz locker!!


----------



## erichneuro (28. Oktober 2007)

System am 26.10.2007 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich habe mir gestern die Demo runtergeladen . In 45 Minuten war es geschafft. Danach ging nichts mehr, ausser nur staunen, Die Grafik hat mich voll umgehauen.
Nun ist die Hardware auch topakuell.
Da ich schon mit dem Commodore 64 Donkey Kong gespielt habe und so über die Jahre alles verfolgt habe, kann ich mir wohl ein Urteil erlauben. 
Ach ja ich bin 62 Jahre alt.
Crysis ist das fetzigste was ich bisher sah und gespielt habe. 
Tschau Erich


----------



## fuse (28. Oktober 2007)

sers,
also mich hat die demo voll überzeugt. viele die behauptet haben, dass das spiel grafisch nicht so toll sei bzw. die suit möglichkeiten nicht genutzt werden kann ich in keiner weise zu stimmen.
ich habe die demo intensiv gespielt und alles mögliche ausprobiert. gerade der wechsel zw. den fähigkeiten ist mehr als genial. je nachdem wie ich gerade bock hab geh ich vor. manchmal stealth, manchmal einfach umsichschlagend, oder bäumefällend. selbst mein bruder wurde von der demo überzeugt, obwohl der ziemlich kritisch gegenüber gehypten games ist. siehe bioshock, cod 4, jericho. diese konnten ihn anhand der demo nicht überzeugen.
ich selbst bin vom gamesplay und der grafik faszieniert.
ich habe zwar auch nur 21 avg frames, aber bei dieser grafik ist mir das wert. 

was etwas lächerlich ist. wenn man das spiel die optimale grafikeinstellungen vornehmen lässt, dann wird very high gewählt. aber wenn alles auf dieser einstellung steht, wird das spiel unspielbar. ich habe deswegen, shadows und sound auf high runtergestellt. 
den schönsten effekt macht die shader quality. der unterschied zwischen high und very high ist sehr groß. unter very high ist der blur effekt beim bewegen viel intensiver und die texturen wirken 3d. leider sackt die frames rate durch diesen effekt auch um 10 frames. aber das ist es mir wert. das spiel ruckelt zwar nicht, aber dafür ist die reaktionszeit bei der tasteneingabe und mausbewegung verzögert. das liegt eindeutig an diesem frameseinbruch. denn stellt man die shader quality auf high reagiert die maus und tastatur sofort.

ich hoffe, dass die performance in der vollversion noch angepasst wird. sei es auch erst später durch patches. und eine optimierung für vista 64 wäre auch nicht schlecht, vorallem, weil man es im moment nur als 32 bit version spielen kann.


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

dadasupreme am 28.10.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> dadasupreme am 28.10.2007 02:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, würde mal sagen, die haben ne dezent andere Version, oder des Teil issn Fake LOL.

bleibt nur abzuwarten was noch kommt kam ja bis dato noch keine Goldmeldung, also können se noch basteln 

Wäre ja Ansich ne Schweinerei  wenn die Demo dermassen verhunzt ist, obwohl mich des gefühl langsam auch beschleicht, das sogar Quadcores mit ner GTX nich mehr frames haben als ich mit meiner Obstkiste...


Das die Demo eigentlich irgentwo nich ganz koscher sein kann, sieht mann ja schon daran, warum es eigentlich keinen gibt der die 64bit Variante zum laufen gebracht hat   

Naja, mit basteln lüppts mal flüssig, lüppt die Final noch flüssiger kanns nur besser werden 



Gr€€tz


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

Brummbaer am 28.10.2007 00:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Henrik1976 am 28.10.2007 00:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bin durch zufall woanders auf nen hinweis diesbezüglich gestossen

in Vista bei suche Spieleexplorer eingeben, den öffnen , rechte maustaste auf Crysis, da sieht mann schon Play in DX9 oder Dx10, nur kommt ne fehlermeldung weil die verknüpfungen auf Bin 64 verweisen.

Anpassen, und die Dx9 und Dx10 pfade umändern in bin 32, dann startet das spiel in Dx9 oder dx10 

GR€€tz


----------



## kayi (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich geb nun auch mal meinen Senf ab:

zuerst mal die Specs:
Asus Striker Extreme
C2D Q6600 @ 3 Ghz
3320 MB RAM @ 1066 Mhz
XFX 8800 GTX
Vista 32 Bit DirectX 10

Settings: 1280x768 - alles high

Das Spiel läuft gefühlt ziemlich flüssig, kann man echt nicht meckern. FPS kann ich nix sagen, da kein Fraps installiert. Die Benchmarks haben ergeben: 
CPU: ca 34fps
GPU: ca 38fps

Die Grafik ist auf jeden Fall das beste was ich z.Z. kenne. Tolle Effekte. Am Strand siehts tatsächlich nur aus wie ein sehr gutes Far Cry, aber z.B. im Wald, die Schlucht am Ende, oder am Anfanf im Dunkeln: Hammer!! Ich bin gespannt was da in der Vollversion noch so kommt, wird hoffentlich nicht so ein Dauer-Inselhopping wie in FC (war damals natürlich geil, aber irgendwann auch anstrengend).

Allen die sich wegen Performance und Grafik aufregen kann ich nur sagen: Lasst euch nicht vom Hype beeinflussen und bewertet das mal rein objektiv. Is schon net schlecht oder? Stalker ist m.E. ressourcenlastiger, andere Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hatte ich jetzt nicht.

Das Gameplay gefällt mir bisher ganz gut. Man hat viele Möglichkeiten. Ich habe auf Hard gespielt und da ich etwas aus der Shooter-Übung bin, habe ich doch öfters ins Grad gebissen. Was ich schade finde, ist dass man nicht wirklich a la Sam Fisher spielen kann. Keine echten Silent-Kill Methoden (irgendwie kriegen die andern immer Wind von mir  ). Der Nanosuit macht Spaß. 

Was ich blöd fand: Ich geh auf ne Geheimmission im Morgengrauen? Wo es dann schnell hell wird? Damit man mich besonders gut sieht? Ahaa... Dicker Minuspunkt wie ich finde, aber auch nicht so schlimm. 

Die (kurze) Story der Demo macht auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr. Allerdings fand ich kam man sehr schnell in Kontakt mit den Aliens. Ich hätte eher sowas erwartet: Problem in Nordkorea, ein paar Spezis mal in Dschungel schicken, Ziel XY, erledigen bitte. Mission läuft nicht wie geplant, erst langsam entwickelt sich die Story. So wie jetzt ist es etwas künstlich finde ich.


----------



## kayi (28. Oktober 2007)

Fazit: Ich finde die Demo gelungen und wenn ich grad Geld hätte würd ich mir das Spiel sofort kaufen. Den MP fand ich auch gut, ich bin gespannt auf andere Maps, Mods und vor allem Helis  

Dafür das man im Schnitt ca. 1,5 Millionen Polygone gleichzeitig sieht, darüber extreme Shader liegen und bei Zeiten extreme Partikeleffekte auftreten, läuft das Game sehr perfornant  

Ich werde dann doch nochmal versuchen auf Very High auf dem Beamer zu spielen (der erste Versuch mit 1600x1050 plus AA war vielleicht etwas gewagt). Vielleicht klappts ja 

Ach ja GS hat ja angeblich 94% gegeben. Selbst wenn da die Hype-Punkte und (achtung ea flamer) der ein oder andere EA-Dollar mit drin steckt (nur böse gerüchte meinerseits) scheints ja wirklich gut zu sein 

So long, kayi


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

kayi am 28.10.2007 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja GS hat ja angeblich 94% gegeben. Selbst wenn da die Hype-Punkte und (achtung ea flamer) der ein oder andere EA-Dollar mit drin steckt (nur böse gerüchte meinerseits) scheints ja wirklich gut zu sein
> 
> So long, kayi




PC Games hat auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe 94% gegeben.

hmm komischerweise hatte denen ihre testversion die Nummer 1.1.1.5645 während die Demo ProductVersion: 1.0.0.1 ist..

naja alles nur zahlen  


Gr€€tz


----------



## Mudhenfighter (28. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe jetzt mal Ausführlich getestet.

Mit dem 169.01 Treiber läuft es eindeutig am schnellsten aber mit kleinen Grafikfehlern.(Schatten usw.)

Test PC:
 C2D 6450 @ 3GHz
ASUS Striker Extreme 680i
4GB GEIL DDR2 800
2X 8800 GTX @ SLI

DELL 30" TFT. (nativ: 2560X1600)

Habe mit Auflösungen von 1280X1024 bis 2560x1600 getestet.

Details immer auf High unter XP:

1280x1024 --> durchschn. 45Frames
1600x1200 --> durchschn. 35Frames
1900x1080--> durchschn. 32Frames
2560x1600--> durchschn. 28-30Frames

Am besten sieht es natürlich immer in der Nativen Auflösung aus.

AA und AS blieben AUS da diese bei höherem Auflösungen nicht mehr so eine große Rolle spielen.

Ich hoffe nur das bis zum Erscheinen der Vollversion die Performance noch steigt und es auch eine offizielle SLI unterstützung gibt denn ich denke nicht das mit 2 GTXen nur 30-40 Frames drinnen sind.

Denn bei COD4 hab ich deutlich mehr auch in voller Auflösung.

Abwarten und Tee drinken.

Es sind ja noch gut drei Wochen.

Mfg


----------



## kampfzwergk900 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Finde die Demo auch ganz gelungen, habe aber noch ne Frage:

Gibt es die Collectors Edition nur in englisch?
Ich habe mich umgeschaut aber keine deutsche Version gefunden. Es stand immer die Anleitung sei in deutsch, aber das Spiel nicht.

MfG


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

Mudhenfighter am 28.10.2007 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe jetzt mal Ausführlich getestet.
> 
> Mit dem 169.01 Treiber läuft es eindeutig am schnellsten aber mit kleinen Grafikfehlern.(Schatten usw.)
> 
> ...




Jo und nach ausgiebigen Testen diese WE, folgt auch mein Fazit:

Geilo, will haben 

Habs unter Vista und nun unter XP paarmal durchgezoggt im Durchschnitt 25 FPS auf XP stabiler bei Vista,alles auf High ohne den very high Patch, was ich mitunter nicht nur der Graka zu verdanken hab, sondern eher da ja scheinbar die Demo nur in 32bit lüppt   

Durchschnittsauflösung 1280x1024 (finde ich bei meiner Hardware (oder eher beim Stand der demo    1.0.0.1 PCGames hatte 1.1.1 was weiss ich steht weiter unten   ) am besten.

Maximale 1680x1050 durchschnitt ~20 FPS je nach einstellung (unter Vista auf jedenfall very High beim Shader   )

Reicht vollkommen, sieht auch in Dx9 gut genug aus.
Macht immer mehr Spass, besonders die nanosuitelösung oder die netten Möglichkeiten um seine Gegner mittels einstürzenden Gebäuden, Bäumen oder mittels Vehikeln das Leben zu nehmen.


Bin begeistert , Freu mich mehr denn je auf die Final, steinigt mich .


Schönen Restsonntag allen, die auch mim Crysis Virus angsteckt sind 


Gr€€tz

SYS:
C2D E6600 
4 GB RAM PC2-800 
GF 8800 GTS 640
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit + Windows XP SP 2
Treiber Vista der letzte Beta Treiber unter XP letzter Final Treiber


----------



## koppycan (28. Oktober 2007)

ich hab ma ne frage
ich hab ein bisschen im crysis ordner rumgestöbert und ein multyplayer map gefunden
unter: Electronic Arts/ Crytek/ Crysis SP Demo/ Game/ Levels/ Muliplayer/ PS/ Shore und dann is da ein Bild und viele Dateien.
Kann es sein das der Multyplayer modus dann irgendwie nach einiger Zeit freigeschaltet wird?


----------



## kayi (28. Oktober 2007)

koppycan am 28.10.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ma ne frage
> ich hab ein bisschen im crysis ordner rumgestöbert und ein multyplayer map gefunden
> unter: Electronic Arts/ Crytek/ Crysis SP Demo/ Game/ Levels/ Muliplayer/ PS/ Shore und dann is da ein Bild und viele Dateien.
> Kann es sein das der Multyplayer modus dann irgendwie nach einiger Zeit freigeschaltet wird?



Ich denke eher nicht. Das ist die Map aus der Multiplayer-Beta. Ich vermute sie ist mit dabei, damit die Leute mit dem Sandbox-Editor, der AUCH bei der Demo dabei ist, schonmal den Struggle-Modus nachvollziehen können und neue Maps basteln etc...

Übrigens ist der Editor ne ziemlich geile Sache!

Als erstes installieren, findet man im Demo-Ordner.

DAnn starten und das Demo-Level (Island) öffnen. Dann kannst du z.B. rechts bei Objects (linker reiter) unter entities alles ins Level einfügen was du willst, z.B. nen Tank, nen Heli, Waffen, etc. Einfach Doppelklick auf das gewünschte Objekt, dann ins Level klicken. Manche Sachen gehen aber nicht, oder ich verstehe sie nicht. BIn  da nich so bewandert. 

Strg + G und du bist live im Game (Editor im Fenster-Modus, etwas ressourcenlastiger als das Spiel an sich). Ob man das Demo-Level dann auch so verändert spielen kann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich hoffe es  Teste ich gleich 

Also viel Spaß mit Crysis


----------



## royalknut (28. Oktober 2007)

Brummbaer am 28.10.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Demo eigentlich irgentwo nich ganz koscher sein kann, sieht mann ja schon daran, warum es eigentlich keinen gibt der die 64bit Variante zum laufen gebracht hat



also bei mir läuft die 64 bit version.


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

royalknut am 28.10.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Brummbaer am 28.10.2007 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm wie haste des geschafft   
bekomm ne Fehlermeldung und bei etlichen anderen gehts zum ladescreen und des wars   


Gr€€tz


----------



## royalknut (28. Oktober 2007)

Brummbaer am 28.10.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> royalknut am 28.10.2007 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist starte das game über die crysis exe im bin64 ordner. ganz normal halt...

würd nen screenshot einstellen aber irgendwie kann ich keine machen. wenn ich während dem spiel "druck" drücke und danach in paint auf einfügen kommt nur ein schwarzes bild. hat jemand nen tip?


----------



## Brummbaer (28. Oktober 2007)

royalknut am 28.10.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Brummbaer am 28.10.2007 22:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FRAPS   nee glaubs dir schon  bei mir kommt nur sone komische fehlermeldung das irgentwas nich konfiguriert sei , genaueres kann ich gerade nich sagen da ich in XP bin, hab aber noch keine gescheite aussage bekommen oder gefunden , nur bei anderen spielen, hate des was mit der firewall zu tun, was bei Crysis aber nich so is...

Gr€€tz

ach da.. Google sei dank.... ..... weil die Side-by Side-Konfiguration ungültig ist.

ok und endlich scheinbar ne lösung zu.. gleich mal nach Vista huschen


----------



## cryer (28. Oktober 2007)

CLRS530 am 28.10.2007 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will doch mal auf einige der Beiträge Antworten, wo ich mich frage wo solche Leute ihren Verstand gelassen haben.
> Erstmal zur Grafik/ Performance. Ich habe nen Q6600 CPU, 8800 GTS und 4GB Ram. Bei mir läuft es mit den Standarteinstellungen super flüssig, ich habe nicht einen Ruckler gehabt und vor allem die Grafik sieht SAUGEIL aus. Grafik mag im ganzen immer Geschmackssache sein, aber wenn das auch derzeit noch nicht die Referenz ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.
> Mal abgesehen von der Grafik bietet Crysis mir soviel neue und gut umgesetzte Sachen, die es vorher in keinem anderen Spiel gab. Über die Fähigkeiten des Anzuges kann man getrennter Meinung sein, gerade wie das den Spielfluss in Multiplayerspielen beeinflusst, aber wen es nicht plötzlich packt an jedem Baum stehen zu beliben und den Umzumähen, im Wasser rumzutollen, weil alles so geil aussieht ist für mich weder Zocker noch Mann xD



Hab den Post eben zufällig gesehen und mich grade köstlich amüsiert.
Wenn ich dein System sehe, dann frage ich mich, was dich der Spaß gekostet hat? Dass es auf diesem System sehr gut aussieht stelle ich nicht in Frage. Referenz-Charakter hat es mit entsprechender Hardware sicherlich, wird niemand bestreiten wollen. ABER was ist denn wirklich neu am Spielprinzip, wenn man die Grafik mal außer acht lässt, denn deren Qualitäten sind unbestreitbar vorhanden?
Anzug bietet das, was andere Spiele durch Power-Ups integrieren, die man aufsammelt. Multiplayer Spielspaß lass ich mal außen vor, da mich der MP Part nicht interessiert. Außerdem sind alle Schmankerl, die du erwähnst rein grafischer Natur   Ich bleib nicht an jedem Baum stehen und ich plansche nicht in virtuellem Wasser, da geh ich lieber im Wald spazieren oder ins Hallenbad   Achso, bevor das missverstanden wird: Ich will hier keinen Streit/Krieg/Sonstiges vom Zaun brechen, wie gesagt, die Demo sagte mir auch zu, aber irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Qualität der Grafik doch den Schwerpunkt deines Posts ausmacht und du keine weiteren Aussagen machst, was neu ist und was du für gut umgesetzt betrachtest?  

P.S. Nach Jahren des WoW zockens hab ich tatsächlich heute die Orange Box erworben und mir eben HL2 Lost Coast angeschaut... Ebenfalls ein grafischer Leckerbissen und rennt auf meinem System mit 60FPS ^^ Und Gordon ist einfach Gordon


----------



## CrysisStinkt (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo !!
ich habe die demo mit nem Kumpel gezoggt 
und wir sind alle beide zum Entschluss gekommen dass das Spiel sehr verbugt ist !!

Eigentlich wäre das Spiel auch nix besonderes wen ned die gute Grafik/Physik vorhanden wäre.

Außerdem sehen die Gesichter aller Gegner nahezu gleich aus. Klonfabrik?

Naja das ist unsere Meinung, wir finden Crysis is einfach zu überbewertet !! 

Crysis Stinkt !!!!


----------



## Optiker (29. Oktober 2007)

cryer am 28.10.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> CLRS530 am 28.10.2007 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte Anfangs auch, dass Crysis nichts Besonderes sei. Die tollen Gameplay features der Demo erschliessen sich auch erst bei mehrmaligem spielen. Es ist nicht so wie in den meissten anderen linearen Spielen in der die gescriptete AI jederzeit weiss wo man sich befindet und man eigentlich immer exakt das selbe Spielerlebnis hat. Crysis ist da im weitesten Sinne eher mit GTA zu vergleichen. Man kann machen was man will. Man hat eine riesen Spielwiese mit Waffen Fahrzeugen etc. Die AI verhaelt sich demnach sehr toll, da die AI ja nie weiss wie du deine Ziele erecihen willst. Ob mit Tarnmodus oder im Rambo style. 
Und es wird ja nicht bei diesen gameplayelementen bleiben. Spaeter im Spile wirst du Panzer fahren, Flugzuge fliegen, in Alienraumschiffen in der Schwerelosigkeit kaempfen. Das wird schon seeehr abwechslungsreich!!! Es ist ja wohl kein Zufall, dass alle Wertungen bisher ueber 90% sind


----------



## CLRS530 (29. Oktober 2007)

cryer am 28.10.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Post eben zufällig gesehen und mich grade köstlich amüsiert.
> Wenn ich dein System sehe, dann frage ich mich, was dich der Spaß gekostet hat? Dass es auf diesem System sehr gut aussieht stelle ich nicht in Frage. Referenz-Charakter hat es mit entsprechender Hardware sicherlich, wird niemand bestreiten wollen. ABER was ist denn wirklich neu am Spielprinzip, wenn man die Grafik mal außer acht lässt, denn deren Qualitäten sind unbestreitbar vorhanden?
> Anzug bietet das, was andere Spiele durch Power-Ups integrieren, die man aufsammelt. Multiplayer Spielspaß lass ich mal außen vor, da mich der MP Part nicht interessiert. Außerdem sind alle Schmankerl, die du erwähnst rein grafischer Natur   Ich bleib nicht an jedem Baum stehen und ich plansche nicht in virtuellem Wasser, da geh ich lieber im Wald spazieren oder ins Hallenbad   Achso, bevor das missverstanden wird: Ich will hier keinen Streit/Krieg/Sonstiges vom Zaun brechen, wie gesagt, die Demo sagte mir auch zu, aber irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Qualität der Grafik doch den Schwerpunkt deines Posts ausmacht und du keine weiteren Aussagen machst, was neu ist und was du für gut umgesetzt betrachtest?
> 
> P.S. Nach Jahren des WoW zockens hab ich tatsächlich heute die Orange Box erworben und mir eben HL2 Lost Coast angeschaut... Ebenfalls ein grafischer Leckerbissen und rennt auf meinem System mit 60FPS ^^ Und Gordon ist einfach Gordon



Der Post war auch mit sehr viel Ironie versehen und sollte auch Spaß machen . Mein System habe ich aufgeschrieben, da es Leute mit noch besseren gibt, die über Ruckler klagen. teuer ist so ein System gar nicht mehr. Ich bin Jahrelang mit Athlon XP 2600+ gefahren, der abgeraucht ist. Bei einem Neukauf ist das gerade schon fast Normal. Ich hab dafür ein wenig mehr als 1000€ bezahlt.
Auch unter Vista habe ich es jetzt versucht und das meiste bis auf Schatten und so einen kram auf very High gestellt. Immernoch keine Ruckler (das nur am Rande).

Ich rede hier nicht nur von Grafik und das mit an jedem Baum stehen bleiben war natürlich extra überzogen dargestellt und richtet sich auch nur an den Anfang des Spiels. Dass das nachher so nicht weiterläuft ist klar. Aber das zerstören der Bäume und der Anzug ist doch die Physik. Das ist für mich neben der Angesprochenen Grafik DAS NEUE. In diesem Umfang gab es bisher kein Spiel. Red Faction war damals auch so etwas neues, wo wirklich alles Zerstörbar war. Aber Grafik 'fürn Arsch' 
Die Engin von Crytek ist in meinen Augen bei den Kernelementen richtig gut durchdacht. Die Zerstörung der einzelnen Dinge muss der Entwickler durch Risskanten angeben. Die Engine rechnet dann nur ob es Reist und wo, oder nicht. Ich bin auch so ein bisschen ein Entwickler, vielleichtz begeistert es mich auch gerade aus der Hinsicht ziemlich. Ich bin keinen groben bugs begegnet. Vielleicht habe ich da mit meinem System Glück. Ich lass denen da aber noch Zeit. Ich bin bei einem Hype immer sehr skeptisch, gerade in Richtung Grafik in Videos. Diesmal wurden MEINE Erwartungen noch stark übertroffen. Half Life hat es für mich vorgemacht was eine Enttäuschung ist . Aber auch da schon war die Physik an sich eine schöne Sache. Aber wer meint mit höchst Geskripteten Videos betrügen zu müssen ist bei mir unten durch. Grafisch haute mich das auch nicht um. Wobei Grafik ist für mich eigentlich gar nicht wichtig. No one Lives forever und Enemy Territory sind die letzten Titel, die ich auch immernoch spiele. Dannach kam erstmal gar nichts mehr. Crysis wir auf jeden Falll gekauft + Freude auf viele schöne Mods


----------



## dadasupreme (29. Oktober 2007)

irgendwo habe ich gelesen das das spiel bis zu 1.5 millionen poligonen auf den bildschirm brutzeln soll!! dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wenn es für die PS3(die ich habe) raus kommt den die soll bis zu 8 millionen poligonen auf den hd-tv rein brennen!!hehe will dann nicht sehen wie es auf der aussieht!!! ich sag nur 8 kerne á 3ghz

ps: ich weis das gehört hier nicht rein! aber das wollte ich mal los werden!!^^

also rein gehauen ^^mfg dada


----------



## GaiaMC (29. Oktober 2007)

apropos verbuggt.......

4 Fäuste für die Gerechtgkeit    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal groß^^
http://freenet-homepage.de/salatei/Crysis1.JPG


----------



## dadasupreme (29. Oktober 2007)

hehe lol!!!4 engel für charlie
 mfg dada


----------



## furtkamp (29. Oktober 2007)

Crysis hat offiziell den Goldstatus erreicht! Quelle:Firingsquad.com


----------



## concipere (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe die Demo schon 2 mal komplett heruntergeladen (=3GB) und ich bekomme jedesmal die Meldung, dass die Dateien korrupt sind und ich es nochmal laden soll.
Das erste mal habe ich es Torrent gezogen. Das zweite mal  als Directdownload.

Geht es auch noch Anderen so?

Danke und beste Grüsse, Ernte71


----------



## TheChicky (29. Oktober 2007)

Grade die Demo angespielt. 

Grafik(alles high) - Der Hammer! Wirklich große Klasse. Bis auf die Gesichter, die sehn mau aus.

Alles andere(Story, Inszenierung, etc) : Naja...0815 Shootermäßig halt, nix originelles, ein deja vù Erlebnis jagt das nächste...

Aber die Umgebungsgrafik ist zumindest ein Meilenstein.


----------



## olebm (30. Oktober 2007)

Tolle Grafikdemo mit ein bisschen Spiel...


----------



## Fezzo (30. Oktober 2007)

olebm am 30.10.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Grafikdemo mit ein bisschen Spiel...


gespielt hast du es anscheinend nicht, sonst hättest du festgestellt, was für ein geiles Gameplay Crysis hat.


----------



## Brummbaer (30. Oktober 2007)

Für alle diejenigen, die Probleme haben unter Vista die 64bit Version zum laufen zu bekommen, und dabei ne Fehlermeldung bekommen, indem es um einen Fehler geht mit der Side-by Side- Konfiguration, ladet Euch mal die Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64) von MS herunter:


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=eb4ebe2d-33c0-4a47-9dd4-b9a6d7bd44da&DisplayLang=de

Gr€€tz


----------



## Kulin (31. Oktober 2007)

cryer am 28.10.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ABER was ist denn wirklich neu am Spielprinzip, wenn man die Grafik mal außer acht lässt, denn deren Qualitäten sind unbestreitbar vorhanden?



Das Prinzip ist nicht neu. Ist ein Egoshooter. Was neu ist, ist der Realitätsgrad der Physik, sowie der Umfang der Spielerinteraktion damit. Auch Die Möglichkeiten der Nanosuite sind gewaltig. 

1. Bisher ist mir zumindest bei noch keinem Spiel z.B.das Haus um die Ohren geflogen in dem ich gerade gesessen war. Auch hab ich noch keine Bäume gesehen, die so schön umgemäht wurden, wenn man mit ner schweren MG durchgeschossen hat. Wenn man so einen Aussenposten richtig angeht liegt das ganze Teil in Trümmern. DAS ist eine neue Erfahrung, zumindest für mich.

2. Die Nanosuite in all ihrer Pracht ist auch ziemlich unverbraucht. Man kennt zwar  die Einzelkomponenten, konnte sie aber noch nie so gut kombinieren. Die möglichkeiten der Zielfindung sind einfach gewaltig, im Vergleich zu z.B. Half Life 2. Ich kann die Gegner umgehen. Ich kann mich im Dark Project - Style(sogar mit Sichtbarkeitsanzeige) durchstealthen und alle Gegner einzeln ausschalten. Ich kann mir ein Fahrzeug nehmen und die Gegner in Rambo Manier ausknocken. Ich kann sogar in Mike Tyson Manier alle im Faustkampf umhaun. Oder ich renne im Speedmode auf 3 Gegner zu, kralle mir einen der als Kugelschild dient, switche in den Strength-Mode und werfe ihn auf seine Kumpanen, erledige die dann mit meinen Fäusten oder Werfe sie in irgendeinen Abgrund, springe aufs nächste Dach und verschwinde wieder im Tarnmodus. Es gibt einfach so viele Möglichkeiten einen Gegner auszuschalten - die nichts mit der Bewaffnung zu tun haben - wie in keinem mir bekannten Spiel. 

Und genau diese spielerische Freiheit ist das was Crysis ausmacht, meiner Meinung nach. Daneben noch die Grafikpracht, die weder von CoD oder HL2-OB erreicht wird und alles ist gut!


----------



## TheChicky (31. Oktober 2007)

Kulin am 31.10.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> cryer am 28.10.2007 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- Nanosuite ist dasselbe wie die Machtkräfte in den JediKnight Spielen und mitnichten ein neues Erlebnis, auch die Zielfindung

- Die Umgebung schön zerstören können...wegen sowas kauf ich mir kein Spiel

- Spielerische Freiheit...nun ja, wo da sooo viel mehr Freiheit als zB in JediKnight ist, will sich mir nicht so ganz erschließen

- Grafik ist spitze, keine Frage. Allerdings nur für Leute mit erstklassigen Rechnern, und den hat der Durchschnittsspieler nicht


----------



## GorrestFump (31. Oktober 2007)

TheChicky am 31.10.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> - Nanosuite ist dasselbe wie die Machtkräfte in den JediKnight Spielen und mitnichten ein neues Erlebnis, auch die Zielfindung
> 
> - Die Umgebung schön zerstören können...wegen sowas kauf ich mir kein Spiel
> 
> ...



Da hast absolut recht, aber das alles in seiner stylischen Gesamtheit mit 1A-Shootermechanik und Inselflair, kriegst nur mit Crysis. Und Freiheit hast du: Du kannst ein Gegenerpack mit zig verschiedenen Herangehensweisen um die Ecke bringen, für mich Grund genug gewesen manches Save-Game 2 bis 3 mal neu zu laden. JediKnight kannst mit Crysis ned wirklich vergleichen.


----------



## TheChicky (31. Oktober 2007)

GorrestFump am 31.10.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 31.10.2007 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso nicht? Auch in JK hab ich 1a Shootermechanik und unverwechselbares StarWars Flair, auch da kann ich Gegner mit zig Herangehensweisen beseitigen. Und da ich mich dabei noch im StarwarsUniversum befinde, machts mir persönlich auch noch wesentlich mehr Spaß. Also abgesehn von der Umgebungsgrafik beeindruckt mich bei Crysis nun wirklich gar nix.


----------



## halip (2. November 2007)

Also für alle die das gleiche oder ein ähnliches System haben:

Core2duo E6600 @2,40 Ghz
2GIG DDR 667 RAM
Sparkle 8800 GTX
WIN XP

Crysis:
1024x768 alle Detais auf high kein AA

Cpu benchmark: 44,00 FPS
Gpu benchmark: 42,19 FPS

Schickes Game, gefällt mir, hätte gern noch ein paar mehr FPS mit meinem System aber man kann ja nich alles haben 

mfg


----------



## rudi2864 (4. November 2007)

cryses ist jetzt schon ein erfolg.
wenn ich die GeForce 8800 GT habe, genieße
ich auch die grafik in hoher qualli.wer immer noch
nicht zufrieden ist,soll playstation3 zocken!

euer rudi2864


----------



## xesued (4. November 2007)

Auf High ist die Demo für mich zwar unspielbar, aber dennoch finde ich die Performance in Relation zur Optik sehr gut.

Ich hab alles auf Medium, auser Texturdetail, Physik und Wasser, die sind auf high. 
Auflösung: 1680x1050
Athlon64 3200+, 2GB RAM, Geforce 7950 GTS

Ergebnis: Flüssiges Gameplay mit nur wenigen Rucklern bei genialer Optik (deutlich besser als Far-cry bei fast gleicher Leistung). Das einzige was ein bisschen stört, sind relativ nah aufpoppende Felsen und Bäume, kommt aber auf die Umgebung an

Kaufen werde ich es aber wahrscheinlich doch erst wenn ich meinen Rechner aufgerüstet habe, Paralax-Occlusion-Mapping hätte ich schon gerne....


----------



## GorrestFump (4. November 2007)

rudi2864 am 04.11.2007 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> cryses ist jetzt schon ein erfolg.
> wenn ich die GeForce 8800 GT habe, genieße
> ich auch die grafik in hoher qualli.wer immer noch
> nicht zufrieden ist,soll playstation3 zocken!
> ...



DITO 

Zum ersten mal bin ich fanboy und ich seh bei dem Spiel nix verkehrtes daran:

Hab mit der Demo jetzt schon mehr Zeit verbracht und mehr Spaß gehabt als mit manchem hochgelobten Vollpreisspiel. Musik, Grafik, Atmosphäre, Spielmechanik - extrem stylish, spaßig und vielseitig.

Mit ner 8800GTS läuft's auf high und 1280x1024 flüssig, da braucht sich bei einer ein Jahr alten Karte keiner Beschweren dass die offensichtliche Technik- und Grafikreferenz  zu schlechte Performance böte. 
Die empfohlenen Hardware-Specs treffen die Faust auf's Auge. 
Eine 8800GT reicht gar für ne gesunde Mischung aus High und Very High.

Sollte die Performance noch optimiert worden sein, umso besser, auch wenn's unwahrscheinlich ist...
Tolles Game, ich freu mich immens drauf.

btw.: Gibt's irgendwo den Soundtrack legal runterzuladen?


----------



## rudi2864 (4. November 2007)

wer das spiel genießen will ,der sollte auch etwas für sein rechner tun.meine 7900GT  wird gegen
eine 8800GT getauscht.schließlich geht die 
entwicklung immer weiter! es ist ja auch unser
vorteil.


----------



## dadasupreme (10. November 2007)

ich habe  nen 5600+(2x2.8ghz)
ne 7900gs die ich auftakten werde!!und 2 gig 800mhz  und ich hoffe ich kann es  wenigstens auf medium spieln!!bissl aufgerüstet aber mehr gibt das geld nicht!!! hmm 

reingehauen und abgeklatscht!!!!
mfg


----------



## PsyRock (21. Dezember 2007)

lol? willst du damit sagen das die Graphik in PS 3 besser ist? surely not


----------



## Speshl-K (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich werde mit meinen 2x GF8800Gt wohl keine Probs haben
Mein 5000+ X2 2x2,6 wird auch keine schwierigkeiten machen...
Aber das spiel an sich ist total langweilig...
die maximumoptions ingame sind doch total scheiße, da man das spiel fast nur durchrennen kann....
von mir ein dickes -
zu teuer und die grafik ist auch nicht der bringer, wie jeder behauptet


----------

